# Covid: decreto 2022. Disco chiuse, mascherine, pass e co



## admin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Approvato il nuovo decreto anti Omicron. Confermate tutte le anticipazioni già ampiamente riportate:

- Introdotto il mega green pass: premio per chi farà la terza dose

- Il super pass per chi ha fatto due dosi o è guarito da Covid

- Green Pass accorciato a sei mesi dal 1 febbraio 2022

- Obbligo di mascherine all'aperto

- FFP2 al chiuso e per eventi

- Le discoteche e locali da ballo chiudono fino al 31 dicembre. Poi servirà il mega green pass

- Feste ed eventi all'aperto vietati fino al 31 gennaio

- Per palestre, piscine, musei e terme servirà il super pass 

- Terza dose (booster) anticipata di quattro mesi


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Approvato il nuovo decreto anti Omicron. Confermate tutte le anticipazioni già ampiamente riportate:
> 
> - Introdotto il mega green pass: premio per chi farà la terza dose
> 
> ...



Che razza di banditi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Approvato il nuovo decreto anti Omicron. Confermate tutte le anticipazioni già ampiamente riportate:
> 
> - I*ntrodotto il mega green pass: premio per chi farà la terza dose*
> 
> ...



No spetta, c'è davvero il mega green pass dopo il super?


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Approvato il nuovo decreto anti Omicron. Confermate tutte le anticipazioni già ampiamente riportate:
> 
> - Introdotto il mega green pass: premio per chi farà la terza dose
> 
> ...


chiudono le disco una settimana prima di capodanno.. e chi ha già speso soldi ?


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2021)

il mega green pass...ormai siamo oltre il fischio dei film di Pierino, ti prendono per culo senza remora alcuna
un popolo in buona parte spacciato

e quelli strani sono il 20% di no pass...


----------



## princeps (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Approvato il nuovo decreto anti Omicron. Confermate tutte le anticipazioni già ampiamente riportate:
> 
> - Introdotto il mega green pass: premio per chi farà la terza dose
> 
> ...


che bella questa nuova normalità!!!


----------



## Mika (23 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No spetta, c'è davvero il mega green pass dopo il super?


E' quello per il Megadirettore, per noi altri c'è quello di Fantozzi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Dicembre 2021)

Megagreenpass ?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Approvato il nuovo decreto anti Omicron. Confermate tutte le anticipazioni già ampiamente riportate:
> 
> - Introdotto il mega green pass: premio per chi farà la terza dose
> 
> ...



Mega GreenPass SuperSayanBlu di Quarto Livello.


----------



## ilPresidente (23 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No spetta, c'è davvero il mega green pass dopo il super?


Poi l’ultra
Poi ancora la versione Platinum e infine il
Diamond Green Pass

ci sarà anche l’accesso Vip ma dovrai pagare €78 a persona


----------



## Mika (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Approvato il nuovo decreto anti Omicron. Confermate tutte le anticipazioni già ampiamente riportate:
> 
> - Introdotto il mega green pass: premio per chi farà la terza dose
> 
> ...


Natale 2020: Italia zona rossa, tutto chiuso "Speriamo che il 2021 sia migliore del 2020!
Natale 2021: Italia zona bianca/gialla, limitazioni e supermegagreenpass "Speriamo che il 2022 sia migliore del 2021"
Natale 2022: Work in progress.


----------



## vota DC (23 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No spetta, c'è davvero il mega green pass dopo il super?


Nomi roboanti però mascherina all'aperto per loro come chi non ha mai visto una dose o un tampone in vita sua. Che De Luca comanda più di Locatelli in materia di covid.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2021)

Per un attimo ho voluto pensare che il mega green pass fosse una trollata dell'admin, invece controllando è venuto fuori che è reale sul serio. Pochi giorni fa si scherzava su sta roba, onestamente non so neanche più che dire, il governo stesso trolla di brutto con ste scelte, il problema non è Draghi alla fine, ma chi parla di scelta di buon senso.


----------



## danjr (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Approvato il nuovo decreto anti Omicron. Confermate tutte le anticipazioni già ampiamente riportate:
> 
> - Introdotto il mega green pass: premio per chi farà la terza dose
> 
> ...





admin ha scritto:


> Approvato il nuovo decreto anti Omicron. Confermate tutte le anticipazioni già ampiamente riportate:
> 
> - Introdotto il mega green pass: premio per chi farà la terza dose
> 
> ...


D’accordo su tutto al 99%, dubbi soltanto sulle mascherine all’aperto


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Nomi roboanti però mascherina all'aperto per loro come chi non ha mai visto una dose o un tampone in vita sua. Che De Luca comanda più di Locatelli in materia di covid.


stasera al telegiornale da una parte "ordinanza unica in Italia, i proprietari lamentano perdita di fatturato" e De Luca ghignando "ho vietato di fare i cafoni, mangiare in strada come i profughi"

spettacolare un ragazzo intervistato: "perchè vietate bevande gassate ma non l'acqua ? esiste anche l'acqua gassata"


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> D’accordo su tutto al 99%, dubbi soltanto sulle mascherine all’aperto


ai tempi bui, quando la gente veniva prelevata a casa senza motivo, penso che ci fosse qualcuno a dire sempre tutto ok.
quando un giorno verranno a toccare te chissà se sarà rimasto ancora qualcuno a poter dire qualcosa...


----------



## danjr (23 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Natale 2020: Italia zona rossa, tutto chiuso "Speriamo che il 2021 sia migliore del 2020!
> Natale 2021: Italia zona bianca/gialla, limitazioni e supermegagreenpass "Speriamo che il 2022 sia migliore del 2021"
> Natale 2022: Work in progress.


Beh mi pare sia comunque meglio del 2020


----------



## danjr (23 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ai tempi bui, quando la gente veniva prelevata a casa senza motivo, penso che ci fosse qualcuno a dire sempre tutto ok.
> quando un giorno verranno a toccare te chissà se sarà rimasto ancora qualcuno a poter dire qualcosa...


Scusa?


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Scusa?


rifletti meglio
a furia di condividire tutto ciò che capita agli altri prima o poi arriveranno a misure che prendono anche te
e potrebbe non esserci più nessuno a protestare a quel punto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2021)

L'ho trovato ora, sto morendo  Credo che non esista arma migliore dei meme per rendere l'idea di certe situazioni


----------



## danjr (23 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> rifletti meglio
> a furia di condividire tutto ciò che capita agli altri prima o poi arriveranno a misure che prendono anche te


Mi prendono tutte in pieno,infatti ho anche scritto che ho dei dubbi sulle mascherine all’aperto, ma le seguirò lo stesso


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Beh mi pare sia comunque meglio del 2020


Si ma no.

Non doveva essere "comunque meglio" , doveva essere "molto meglio"

Non che sia colpa di qualcuno di preciso, ma questo è

Sta andando molto meno bene del previsto, va detto senza problemi!

Anche se oggi sono usciti studi a prima occhiata attendibili (prima erano valide sensazioni) che sta Omicron contagi parecchio, ma faccia molti molti moltissimi meno danni.

L' unica paura che hanno, è che sta iper contagiosità riesca comunque a creare problemi.

Magari si sbaglieranno alla fine.


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Mi prendono tutte in pieno,infatti ho anche scritto che ho dei dubbi sulle mascherine all’aperto, ma le seguirò lo stesso


quelle che ti toccano sono fesserie...peraltro già dici di indossare FFP2, neanche devi cambiare tipo di mascherina


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No spetta, c'è davvero il mega green pass dopo il super?


Anticipato qua da mesi , per inciso. 
Oppure attingono.


----------



## danjr (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma no.
> 
> Non doveva essere "comunque meglio" , doveva essere "molto meglio"
> 
> ...


Su questo siamo tutti d’accordo


----------



## danjr (23 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> quelle che ti toccano sono fesserie...peraltro già dici di indossare FFP2, neanche devi cambiare tipo di mascherina


Piccolo OT, all’inizio danno fastidio, ora che mi sono abituato non riesco più a portare quelle chirurgiche, sopratutto per gli elastici alle orecchie


----------



## Milo (23 Dicembre 2021)

Devono chiudere le scuole mentre vaccinano i bambini


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Dicembre 2021)

a parte le supermega trollate dei nomi ridicoli al max, qualcuno riesce a spiegare in italiano cosa prevede questo decreto?
differenze tra super iper mega ecc?
per andare a lavorare che cacchio devo fare?
i coloro delle regioni esistono ancora?
chiudono solo le disco fino al 31?

grazie.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a parte le supermega trollate dei nomi ridicoli al max, qualcuno riesce a spiegare in italiano cosa prevede questo decreto?
> differenze tra super iper mega ecc?
> per andare a lavorare che cacchio devo fare?
> i coloro delle regioni esistono ancora?
> ...



So' scelte giuste. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Dicembre 2021)

È come il ciclo dell'iPhone dopo aver avuto il mini, il pro e il max si parte con la nuova generazione: GreenPass 2


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2021)

Ormai per ogni decreto è come se sentissi la musichetta di Benny Hill in sottofondo.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

Se non fosse un po' fisicamente complicato ( forse lo è davvero visto che tutti hanno paura ad applicarlo), ha ragione chi sosteneva che facevano prima ad obbligarci a fare il vaccino.

E' davvero straziante avere regoline e regolette a questo punto.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a parte le supermega trollate dei nomi ridicoli al max, qualcuno riesce a spiegare in italiano cosa prevede questo decreto?
> differenze tra super iper mega ecc?
> per andare a lavorare che cacchio devo fare?
> i coloro delle regioni esistono ancora?
> ...


Devi andare dritto in prigione senza passare dal via.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Anticipato qua da mesi , per inciso.
> Oppure attingono.



Avevamo parlato anche di pass in stile Dragonball tipo "blu", "rosso", "giallo" etc

Vedra che tra un pò ci arriveranno


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT, all’inizio danno fastidio, ora che mi sono abituato non riesco più a portare quelle chirurgiche, sopratutto per gli elastici alle orecchie


Mettiti direttamente lo scafandro


----------



## danjr (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mettiti direttamente lo scafandro


Ahhaha che simpatico


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Avevamo parlato anche di pass in stile Dragonball tipo "blu", "rosso", "giallo" etc
> 
> Vedra che tra un pò ci arriveranno


Gold .
Supreme.
Evolution.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Avevamo parlato anche di pass in stile Dragonball tipo "blu", "rosso", "giallo" etc
> 
> Vedra che tra un pò ci arriveranno


Amministratore , mai pensato di registrare qualche marchio?
Con questi polli si potrebbero fare affari.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Avevamo parlato anche di pass in stile Dragonball tipo "blu", "rosso", "giallo" etc
> 
> Vedra che tra un pò ci arriveranno



Io attendo sempre la parola Premium degli abbonamenti associata a qualche variante o green pass.
Come le Delta Premium con cui Theo si infetta ogni settimana.


----------



## Zenos (23 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Approvato il nuovo decreto anti Omicron. Confermate tutte le anticipazioni già ampiamente riportate:
> 
> - Introdotto il mega green pass: premio per chi farà la terza dose
> 
> ...


Volendo si possono fare anche esercizi di logica:
Mega green pass- super green pass = ?
Positività + ? = super green pass
Super green pass + tampone- =?

Risolvi l'enigma.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Avevamo parlato anche di pass in stile Dragonball tipo "blu", "rosso", "giallo" etc
> 
> Vedra che tra un pò ci arriveranno



A presto le fascie da mettere al braccio con le dosi e i tamponi effettuati, stile gradi militari.

Gli altri documenti come patente e carta d'identità non serviranno più a niente.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Dicembre 2021)

IL MEGA COSA?? ma siamo su scherzi a parte???


----------



## raducioiu (23 Dicembre 2021)

> Se non fosse un po' fisicamente complicato ( forse lo è davvero visto che tutti hanno paura ad applicarlo), ha ragione chi sosteneva che facevano prima ad obbligarci a fare il vaccino.
> 
> E' davvero straziante avere regoline e regolette a questo punto.


Ma se queste regoline e regolette nascono proprio dal fatto che il vaccino non frena il contagio e anche in termini di protezione ha una durata ridicola...

A meno che tu non stia sostenendo siano fatte per forzare le terze dosi, cosa comunque plausibile.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A presto le fascie da mettere al braccio con le dosi e i tamponi effettuati, stile gradi militari.
> 
> Gli altri documenti come patente e carta d'identità non serviranno più a niente.


Ti immagini la patente covid? Con la tabellina sul retro con le varianti tipo patente a e b?? 
Ahahah


----------



## cris (23 Dicembre 2021)

Non ho capito. Ho fatto la seconda dose a fine agosto. Quando mi scade il green pass ?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ti immagini la patente covid? Con la tabellina sul retro con le varianti tipo patente a e b??
> Ahahah


Con la terza dose + isolamento fiduciario di 14 giorni + tampone negativo delle ultime 24 ore sei praticamente un dio in terra.
Ti sono aperte possibilità sconosciute ai comuni mortali.
Lo definirei il god pass.

L'uomo asettico.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Non ho capito. Ho fatto la seconda dose a fine agosto. Quando mi scade il green pass ?



Fine febbraio


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Non ho capito. Ho fatto la seconda dose a fine agosto. Quando mi scade il green pass ?


6 mesi con le leggi attuali.
Con le indicazioni di fare la terza dose già dopo il quarto mese se vuoi entrare nella classe élite che ora non ti appartiene.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 6 mesi con le leggi attuali.
> Con le indicazioni di fare la terza dose già dopo il quinto mese se vuoi entrare nella classe élite che ora non ti appartiene.


Comunque ho visto che qualcuno sta sclerando per sta cosa su twitter, sono ancora pochi per ora, ma prevedo che col passare del tempo saranno di più. Dopo due dosi vengono trattati pari agli altri e non ci stanno.  

Loro hanno fatto due dosi e sono migliori per questo e non meritano questo trattamento. Che pena.

Com'era?

Farsi il vaccino per tutelare gli altri e la propria salute


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque ho visto che qualcuno sta sclerando per sta cosa su twitter, sono ancora pochi per ora, ma prevedo che col passare del tempo saranno di più. Dopo due dosi vengono trattati pari agli altri e non ci stanno.
> 
> Loro hanno fatto due dosi e sono migliori per questo e non meritano questo trattamento. Che pena.
> 
> ...


Due dosi scadute valgono come uno che si è mai vaccinato.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No spetta, c'è davvero il mega green pass dopo il super?


È il pass con l’ultra istinto. D’altronde “fannoh tutti kosihh”!11!1!
Quest’anno il partito ci regala ricchi premi e cotillon: per i più fedeli, supermegaiper greenpass cinturato e barricato


----------



## gabri65 (23 Dicembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ti immagini la patente covid? Con la tabellina sul retro con le varianti tipo patente a e b??
> Ahahah



La staranno già studiando da un pezzo, il fesso-pass è solo introduttivo, la parte iniziale della supposta.

Ma tanto ai sapientoni tronfi che gioiscono di questa situazione che gli frega, quelli fanno il percorso casa-lavoro(forse)-netflix e sono contenti.

Tapparelle chiuse, mascherina e videocamera di sorveglianza, mi raccomando. Poi una chattata su CovidWorld.net per fare il tifo e applaudire al partito, e la vita sarà finalmente una goduria.

I grandi filantropi che ci vogliono aiutare, invece, in vacanza sui panfili. Eh, ma loro lo hanno sempre fatto, di che vi stupite, va bene così, 'sti idioti gombloddisdih hanno scoperto l'acqua calda.

Se non le avessi lette con i miei occhi, non ci crederei a certe bestialità.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> che bella questa nuova normalità!!!


Dai sacrifichiamo il capodanno per salvare Sanremo. È dovereh civikoh


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai sacrifichiamo il capodanno per salvare Sanremo. È dovereh civikoh


Ahahah muoio


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma no.
> 
> Non doveva essere "comunque meglio" , doveva essere "molto meglio"
> 
> ...


Cioè come sempre si parla e si agisce sulla base del nulla: non c’erano dati certi ma per loro omicron avrebbe cancellato l’umanità.
Adesso piano piano si vede che omicron è meno potente sebbene più contagiosa ma ecco che i problemi sono i contagi. Dai è uno spasso 
È meglio di un buon film comico


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Piccolo OT, all’inizio danno fastidio, ora che mi sono abituato non riesco più a portare quelle chirurgiche, sopratutto per gli elastici alle orecchie


Io non uso mai mascherine se non sono costretto. Non le tollero più


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No spetta, c'è davvero il mega green pass dopo il super?


Dragon ball se no li citava per copyright


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2021)

Non ho capito, ma se io voglio visitare un museo il 30 dicembre con due soli dosi mi fanno entrare o necessito di un tampone con esito negativo?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> È come il ciclo dell'iPhone dopo aver avuto il mini, il pro e il max si parte con la nuova generazione: GreenPass 2


Il green pass migliore di sempre?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se non fosse un po' fisicamente complicato ( forse lo è davvero visto che tutti hanno paura ad applicarlo), ha ragione chi sosteneva che facevano prima ad obbligarci a fare il vaccino.
> 
> E' davvero straziante avere regoline e regolette a questo punto.


Sempre detto..
Con l’obbligo cade però tutto sto circo e poi non avrebbero più chi incolpare. Tutti incolperebbero loro


----------



## gabri65 (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se non fosse un po' fisicamente complicato ( forse lo è davvero visto che tutti hanno paura ad applicarlo), ha ragione chi sosteneva che facevano prima ad obbligarci a fare il vaccino.
> 
> E' davvero straziante avere regoline e regolette a questo punto.



Grazie. Un po' in ritardo, ma grazie.

Ma io sono un fanatico gombloddisdah, perciò ho torto d'ufficio. Bene andare così invece.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grazie. Un po' in ritardo, ma grazie.
> 
> Ma io sono un fanatico gombloddisdah, perciò ho torto d'ufficio. Bene andare così invece.



Non c entra col complottismo.

Anzi, è ciò che mi piace leggere: soluzioni 
Aprono la mente anche a chi legge.

Scusa se potrei ricordare male, ma non credo ti abbia detto che tu fossi in torto, ma che la vedevo male nell'applicazione.

Sarebbe poco bello vedere gente presa di forza e vaccinata, personalmente mi colpirebbe molto e mi farebbe quasi male.

Ma sopratutto credevo davvero, che non sarebbero arrivate la combo variante vairus + malfunzionamento vaccini cosi rapidamente.

Di conseguenza si sarebbe potuto evitare l'obbligo e sarebbe più o meno andata tranquillamente per tutti, senza forzare.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non c entra nulla col complottismo.
> 
> Anzi, è ciò che mi piace leggere: soluzioni
> 
> ...



Perché tu sei affetto, come tutti, dalla solita malattia che sta dilagando da prima e più del Covid: il buonismo.

E' quello che distruggerà lentamente la società, non il Covid.

La soluzione c'è ma tu non la accetti. Qualcuno critica questo e poi tu chiedi soluzioni. Ma le soluzioni non ti vanno bene. Ok.

E per il complottismo, ma no, non c'entra niente. Macché, lo stanno facendo senza interesse tutto ciò. Ma figurati, tu aspetti che te lo confessino prendendoti sottobraccio come si fa con un amico.

Poveri noi.


----------



## diavolo (23 Dicembre 2021)

A breve il richiamo sarà disponibile come acquisto periodico su Amazon. Ordina anche tu la tua dose booster direttamente da casa senza spese di spedizione, solo con prime.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perché tu sei affetto, come tutti, dalla solita malattia che sta dilagando da prima e più del Covid: il buonismo.
> 
> E' quello che distruggerà lentamente la società, non il Covid.
> 
> ...



Occhio a voler nuclearizzare i gialli, che magari finiamo col prenderle di santa ragione noi


----------



## gabri65 (23 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Occhio a voler nuclearizzare i gialli, che magari finiamo col prenderle di santa ragione noi



Mi riferivo all'obbligo vaccinale, nonostante non credo sia comunque risolutivo.

Ma avrebbe dato prova di coerenza e determinazione, cose sconosciute alla soverchiante criminalità di questi delinquenti che lasciamo governare.

Per i mostri gialli, sì, sarebbe esattamente la cosa da fare. Prima però, non ora. Ora è tardi.


----------



## kekkopot (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Approvato il nuovo decreto anti Omicron. Confermate tutte le anticipazioni già ampiamente riportate:
> 
> - Introdotto il mega green pass: premio per chi farà la terza dose
> 
> ...


a cosa servierà sto "mega green pass"? Comunque a sto punto rendessero obbligatorie anche le FFP2 all'esterno. Ah no, senò ci bruciamo il prossimo aggiornamento.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Dicembre 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> a cosa servierà sto "mega green pass"? Comunque a sto punto rendessero obbligatorie anche le FFP2 all'esterno. Ah no, senò ci bruciamo il prossimo aggiornamento.



Non dare altri suggerimenti che qualche esponente del governo legge e prende appunti !


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> A breve il richiamo sarà disponibile come acquisto periodico su Amazon. Ordina anche tu la tua dose booster direttamente da casa senza spese di spedizione, solo con prime.



Potrebbero mettere i distributori automatici di vaccini, tipo i distributori di bevande e merendine

Chiunque voglia, infila la tessera sanitaria e si cala un vaccino, magari con siringa autosommistrante, in vena. 

Secondo me tanti fan di questi delinquenti se ne calerebbero uno al giorno senza problemi.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Potrebbero mettere i distributori automatici di vaccini, tipo i distributori di bevande e merendine
> 
> Chiunque voglia, infila la tessera sanitaria e si cala un vaccino, magari con siringa autosommistrante, in vena.
> 
> Secondo me tanti fan di questi delinquenti se ne calerebbero uno al giorno senza problemi.


Magari anche nei cessi delle disco insieme ai preservativi. Roba del tipo: proteggiti sempre, da tutto!


----------



## Sam (23 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Volendo si possono fare anche esercizi di logica:
> Mega green pass- super green pass = ?
> Positività + ? = super green pass
> Super green pass + tampone- =?
> ...


_+ me lo -
+ vengo -
x non venir + -
non me lo - +
o x lo -
me lo - di -_

(cit.)


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Buon 2019 a tutti


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Buon 2019 a tutti


Il giorno della marmotta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Potrebbero mettere i distributori automatici di vaccini, tipo i distributori di bevande e merendine
> 
> Chiunque voglia, infila la tessera sanitaria e si cala un vaccino, magari con siringa autosommistrante, in vena.
> 
> Secondo me tanti fan di questi delinquenti se ne calerebbero uno al giorno senza problemi.



Come in Bioshock!


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Approvato il nuovo decreto anti Omicron. Confermate tutte le anticipazioni già ampiamente riportate:
> 
> - Introdotto il mega green pass: premio per chi farà la terza dose
> 
> ...



Altra mega mazzata ai gestori dei vari locali, che probabilmente avevano già preparato tutto per capodanno.

"Una dose e ne saremo fuori. Il Covid diventerà una banale influenza".


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Approvato il nuovo decreto anti Omicron. Confermate tutte le anticipazioni già ampiamente riportate:
> 
> - Introdotto il mega green pass: premio per chi farà la terza dose
> 
> ...


Ma il mega green pass cosa sarebbe? Ma poi servirebbe solo per le disco? No perché da 38enne sposato le disco ormai sono l'ultimo dei miei interessi


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Approvato il nuovo decreto anti Omicron. Confermate tutte le anticipazioni già ampiamente riportate:
> 
> - Introdotto il mega green pass: premio per chi farà la terza dose
> 
> ...


Se con queste regole pensano di limitare i danni delle feste sarà un grosso flopp.. Così ci rimettono solo i gestori di locali.. Che poi non è chiaro, se viene organizzata una festa in un pub va bene?


----------



## JoKeR (24 Dicembre 2021)

Nessuno di noi è pagato per gestire cose del genere ad alti livelli (intendo che non siamo politicanti), ma se potessimo non riusciremmo a fare peggio nemmeno volendo.


----------



## galianivatene (24 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No spetta, c'è davvero il mega green pass dopo il super?


sai, l’inflazione galoppa…


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Dicembre 2021)

La conoscete la canzone "2030" degli articolo 31? Andate a leggervi il testo


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Dicembre 2021)

Quando al governo ci vanno i burocrati (io sono uno di loro sebbene di bassissimo rango) succede esattamente questo: regole che nella testa di chi le propone sono ineccepibili diventano il caos nella realtà. 

Avanti Savoia!


----------



## smallball (24 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se con queste regole pensano di limitare i danni delle feste sarà un grosso flopp.. Così ci rimettono solo i gestori di locali.. Che poi non è chiaro, se viene organizzata una festa in un pub va bene?


Sono le naturali conseguenze di non aver imposto l'obbligo vaccinale..unica cosa che approvo è l' estensione delle FFP2 unico vero strumento di difesa di ogni essere umano


----------



## Prealpi (24 Dicembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Sono le naturali conseguenze di non aver imposto l'obbligo vaccinale..unica cosa che approvo è l' estensione delle FFP2 unico vero strumento di difesa di ogni essere umano


A questo punto direi di andare direttamente su uno scafandro da palombaro, naturalmente da aggiungere alla dose con scadenza trimestrale


----------



## raducioiu (24 Dicembre 2021)

> Sono le naturali conseguenze di non aver imposto l'obbligo vaccinale..unica cosa che approvo è l' estensione delle FFP2 unico vero strumento di difesa di ogni essere umano


Secondo me invece sono le naturali conseguenze di aver mentito, per l'ennesima volta, sostenendo che i vaccinati non contagiassero consentendo loro di diventare superdiffusori grazie al greenpass (conosco parecchi vaccinati con lievi sintomi che, pur avendo il sospetto di avere il covid, non si fanno il tampone e non esitano a lavorare o uscire perché "altrimenti poi sono bloccati in isolamento"; tanto il greenpass gli permette di far tutto.. anzi a dire il vero tecnicamente glielo permette anche con tampone positivo...).
Anche la scelta delle FFP2 attesta che hanno fino ad oggi mentito sostenendo andassero bene le chirurgiche o addirittura che andassero bene quelle di stoffa.
D'altronde istituzioni, espertoni del cts e media di regime hanno sostenuto che le mascherine erano inutili per mesi aggravando la situazione della "prima ondata".
Le chirurgiche hanno un filtraggio verso l'interno del 20%, sostanzialmente sono quasi inutili per la protezione personale, hanno un'utilità al massimo nel proteggere gli altri avendo un filtraggio verso l'esterno maggiore. Quelle di stoffa ancora peggio, son fatte soprattutto per chi vuole solo rispettare l'obbligo e non per protezione.
Se uno vuole proteggersi ha senso mettersi le FFP2 (io al chiuso le ho sempre messe, tuttavia mi piacerebbe ci fosse trasparenza anche su questo, perché sono convinto che stare per ore con la mascherina non faccia bene... io dopo qualche ora consecutiva, ad esempio al lavoro, ho mal di testa e anche diverse persone che conosco).
Però non andava bene dirlo prima perché in piena pandemia FCA, finanziata dallo stato, aveva iniziato a sfornare valanghe di mascherine chirurgiche (tra l'altro di scarsa qualità e efficacia).


----------



## smallball (24 Dicembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> A questo punto direi di andare direttamente su uno scafandro da palombaro, naturalmente da aggiungere alla dose con scadenza trimestrale


Faccio da volontario il soccorritore sull'ambulanza e ho dovuto indossare più volte lo scafandro..ti garantisco che non è piacevole


----------



## Prealpi (24 Dicembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Faccio da volontario il soccorritore sull'ambulanza e ho dovuto indossare più volte lo scafandro..ti garantisco che non è piacevole


Certo che non è piacevole, ma quello che sta succedendo é esattamente questo, sono due anni che persone che si definiscono esperte dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto, sul vaccino nemmeno rispondo perché si è superato persino il buonsenso, si è discriminato una piccola percentuale di persone che legittimamente senza che abbia commesso nessuna infrazione non voleva e non vuole vaccinarsi, si è usato un espediente degno dei peggiori regimi per obbligarli a fare il vaccino, chi non voleva da oltre due mesi ogni due giorni si fa il tampone a spese sue, a questo punto vada per lo scafandro


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Dicembre 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> La conoscete la canzone "2030" degli articolo 31? Andate a leggervi il testo



La so a memoria. Che pezzo! Che pezzo mamma mia e ci azzecca di brutto.


----------



## Sam (24 Dicembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Sono le naturali conseguenze di non aver imposto l'obbligo vaccinale..unica cosa che approvo è l' estensione delle FFP2 unico vero strumento di difesa di ogni essere umano


Niente, dai… non c’è speranza, a questo punto.
Ancora con la storia dei non vaccinati, ancora a ripeterlo come mantra dopo che tutte le
bugie sono state smascherate dagli stessi Draghi e Sileri.

Ecco perché parlavo l’altra volta di auto-convincimento, non c’è altra spiegazione a questo fenomeno.

Fusaro parla di lockdown cognitivo, ma io non sono d’accordo. Non in maniera così generalizzata, per lo meno.
Qui siamo in una situazione differente: non è che non capite. Non volete capire. Il che è ben diverso.
Siete tutti persone intelligenti, anche troppo, per ricadere nelle stesse storielle, già smentite da tempo.


----------



## danjr (24 Dicembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Sono le naturali conseguenze di non aver imposto l'obbligo vaccinale..unica cosa che approvo è l' estensione delle FFP2 unico vero strumento di difesa di ogni essere umano


Le FFP2 sono davvero fantastiche, ho avuto contatti a rischio molto ravvicinati negli ultimi tempi è mi hanno “salvato”. inoltre ribadisco, una volta abituati danno meno fastidio delle chirurgiche


----------



## danjr (24 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece sono le naturali conseguenze di aver mentito, per l'ennesima volta, sostenendo che i vaccinati non contagiassero consentendo loro di diventare superdiffusori grazie al greenpass (conosco parecchi vaccinati con lievi sintomi che, pur avendo il sospetto di avere il covid, non si fanno il tampone e non esitano a lavorare o uscire perché "altrimenti poi sono bloccati in isolamento"; tanto il greenpass gli permette di far tutto.. anzi a dire il vero tecnicamente glielo permette anche con tampone positivo...).
> Anche la scelta delle FFP2 attesta che hanno fino ad oggi mentito sostenendo andassero bene le chirurgiche o addirittura che andassero bene quelle di stoffa.
> D'altronde istituzioni, espertoni del cts e media di regime hanno sostenuto che le mascherine erano inutili per mesi aggravando la situazione della "prima ondata".
> Le chirurgiche hanno un filtraggio verso l'interno del 20%, sostanzialmente sono quasi inutili per la protezione personale, hanno un'utilità al massimo nel proteggere gli altri avendo un filtraggio verso l'esterno maggiore. Quelle di stoffa ancora peggio, son fatte soprattutto per chi vuole solo rispettare l'obbligo e non per protezione.
> ...


Perché dici che hanno mentito con così tanta sicurezza? alla prova empirica dei fatti si è dimostrato che i vaccinati possono trasmettere il virus, però questo non poteva saperlo nessuno con certezza un anno fa.


----------



## Kayl (24 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Anche la scelta delle FFP2 attesta che hanno fino ad oggi mentito sostenendo andassero bene le chirurgiche o addirittura che andassero bene quelle di stoffa.
> D'altronde istituzioni, espertoni del cts e media di regime hanno sostenuto che le mascherine erano inutili per mesi aggravando la situazione della "prima ondata".
> Le chirurgiche hanno un filtraggio verso l'interno del 20%, sostanzialmente sono quasi inutili per la protezione personale, hanno un'utilità al massimo nel proteggere gli altri avendo un filtraggio verso l'esterno maggiore. Quelle di stoffa ancora peggio, son fatte soprattutto per chi vuole solo rispettare l'obbligo e non per protezione.
> Se uno vuole proteggersi ha senso mettersi le FFP2 (io al chiuso le ho sempre messe, tuttavia mi piacerebbe ci fosse trasparenza anche su questo, perché sono convinto che stare per ore con la mascherina non faccia bene... io dopo qualche ora consecutiva, ad esempio al lavoro, ho mal di testa e anche diverse persone che conosco).
> Però non andava bene dirlo prima perché in piena pandemia FCA, finanziata dallo stato, aveva iniziato a sfornare valanghe di mascherine chirurgiche (tra l'altro di scarsa qualità e efficacia).


Grazie che non fanno bene, respirare la tua anidride carbonica per ore secondo può essere ininfluente? Se il nostro corpo assimila cibo e butta fuori feci, se assimila acqua e butta fuori piscio, ci sarà un motivo. Beh noi inspiriamo ossigeno e buttiamo fuori anidride carbonica, non certo perché poi dobbiamo respirare quest’ultima.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A presto le fascie da mettere al braccio con le dosi e i tamponi effettuati, stile gradi militari.
> 
> Gli altri documenti come patente e carta d'identità non serviranno più a niente.


Tra non molto le pecore inizieranno a chiederle sul serio, non ci scherzerei troppo su


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Altra mega mazzata ai gestori dei vari locali, che probabilmente avevano già preparato tutto per capodanno.
> 
> "Una dose e ne saremo fuori. Il Covid diventerà una banale influenza".


Tanti si erano premuniti NON organizzando nulla a numero chiuso o con il classico cenone, proprio per evitare di buttare roba come lo scorso anno e con la pasqua 20 e 21, altri già se la sentivano ed erano già decisi a tener chiuso. Almeno sto anno non buttano soldi e cibo per far felici sti criminali


----------



## Sam (24 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Perché dici che hanno mentito con così tanta sicurezza? alla prova empirica dei fatti si è dimostrato che i vaccinati possono trasmettere il virus, però questo non poteva saperlo nessuno con certezza un anno fa.


Stai ripetendo a pappagallo le parole di Draghi.
Non lo sapeva nessuno? Lo si è sempre detto. Bastava informarsi seriamente.
Solo che chi non seguiva il TG1 veniva, e viene tuttora, tacciato di seguire i santoni.

Così come i premi Nobel vennero tacciati di essere vecchi rimbambiti, da gente che poi si diletta a cantare "Sì sì Vax" sulle note di Jingle Bells.


----------



## raducioiu (24 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Perché dici che hanno mentito con così tanta sicurezza? alla prova empirica dei fatti si è dimostrato che i vaccinati possono trasmettere il virus, però questo non poteva saperlo nessuno con certezza un anno fa.


Sono andati avanti a sostenerlo anche dopo la prova empirica dato che praticamente subito dooo l'inizio della campagna vaccinale ci sono stati contagiati e contagianti con due dosi. Testimoniati tra l'altro anche da report e dati ufficiali, persino delle istituzioni stesse.
Il 22 luglio 2021 (quando si sapeva da tempo ed era già dimostrato dai fatti) Mario Draghi affermava:
_"Il Green pass è una misura con la quale i cittadini possono continuare a svolgere attività con la _*garanzia*_ di ritrovarsi tra persone che _*non sono contagiose*_"_

E in base a questo concetto ha inasprito il greenpass il 1° settembre, poi il 15 ottobre e infine ha introdotto il Super greenpass; si è quasi arreso all'evidenza, cioè che la diffusione la controlli solo coi tamponi, con il Mega greenpass ma a causa delle pressioni di alcuni soggetti (in particolare qualche governatore regionale) ha ripiegato per escludere dalla necessità di tampone, laddove è stato introdotto, chi ha la terza dose (per timore di frenare la campagna vaccinale dicendo... la verità).
Sileri fino a due mesi fa sosteneva che era una baggianata affermare che i vaccinati si contagiano o contagiano e che erano casi eccezionali. Ora sostiene che la colpa dell'attuale ondata è di chi sosteneva che i vaccinati non contagiano o non si contagiano.

Già quest'estate c'erano già studi che dimostravano che la carica virale era la stessa tra vaccinati e non vaccinati ma chi li citava veniva bollato come novax e/o complottista.
Ora anche questa verità è stata ammessa, cercando comunque di sminuirla con il fatto che i vaccinati con terza dose al 70% (percentuale fornita dal sempre poco trasparente Locatelli ieri) sono meno contagiosi: semplificando però il concetto che vede, in realtà, 7 vaccinati su 10 essere contagiosi allo stesso modo dei non vaccinati ma per meno giorni.
Di conseguenza, ad esempio, su possibili 10 milioni di vaccinati con terza dose significa che il 30% cioè 3 milioni di persone contagiano e si contagiano come un non vaccinato per gli stessi giorni (ora parliamo *solo* di contagiosità, sappiamo che a livello di conseguenze gravi sulla salute causa covid la percentuale di protezione è più alta, almeno fino a Delta e almeno per un paio di mesi).
Come detto, i restanti, quelli su cui il vaccino funziona nel miglior modo possibile, contagiano anch'essi come un non vaccinato ma per meno giorni.
Tuttavia a causa del greenpass sul lavoro i non vaccinati scoprono praticamente subito di esser contagiati e quindi in linea di massima verrebbe a cadere questa teoria che i vaccinati contagiano per meno tempo dato che non tamponandosi, avendo libera circolazione con greenpass e addirittura mantenendolo attivo anche in caso di positività a tampone, diventano superdiffusori. Soprattutto in ambienti dove non ci sono non vaccinati sentinella che si tamponano (che poi verranno additati come untori semplicemente perché tendenzialmente saranno i primi a scoprire il contagio).

Premesso questo, tu dici che non potevano saperlo. Ipotizziamo fosse anche stato così: se non lo sai non dire allora che non possono contagiarsi.
Con trasparenza avrebbero dovuto affermare tranquillamente che *non lo sapevano*. Se sostieni di sapere una cosa che non sai si chiama mentire. Ed è grave se sei un'istituzione e se usi una menzogna per controllare e influenzare le persone.
Io non mi capacito di come si possa accettare uno stato che mente e non è trasparente come accaduto da inizio pandemia coi loro sponsor ebeti sul "non è affatto facile il contagio" quando da mesi persino qui sul forum c'erano notizie e video dalla Cina, con strade inondate di cloro.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Le FFP2 sono davvero fantastiche, ho avuto contatti a rischio molto ravvicinati negli ultimi tempi è mi hanno “salvato”. inoltre ribadisco, una volta abituati danno meno fastidio delle chirurgiche


Mio fratello si è beccato il covid con ffp2 sia lui che gli altri in ufficio. Servono come le coperte nel deserto. Per non parlare di mio padre medico che usa solo quelle e l’ha preso


----------



## Swaitak (24 Dicembre 2021)

Qualcuno mi sa dire se la chiusura delle disco è gia attiva da ieri sera? oppure parte da una qualche data?


----------



## Goro (24 Dicembre 2021)

Ormai non c'è più speranza. Chi per ora si è "salvato" dalla burocrazia del contagio, è terrorizzato dall'idea e si piega a 90 totalmente agli scienzati, in un clima da ultimi sopravvissuti. Chi l'ha preso o ha il rischio, viene vessato dalla legge e dalla società. Qualunque misura verrà accettata in una società malata di ipocondria.


----------



## Kayl (24 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Sono andati avanti a sostenerlo anche dopo la prova empirica dato che praticamente subito dooo l'inizio della campagna vaccinale ci sono stati contagiati e contagianti con due dosi. Testimoniati tra l'altro anche da report e dati ufficiali, persino delle istituzioni stesse.
> Il 22 luglio 2021 (quando si sapeva da tempo ed era già dimostrato dai fatti) Mario Draghi affermava:
> _"Il Green pass è una misura con la quale i cittadini possono continuare a svolgere attività con la _*garanzia*_ di ritrovarsi tra persone che _*non sono contagiose*_"_
> 
> ...


quando ormai tutti sono così rassegnati al fatto che lo stato di default è bugiardo in qualsiasi circostanza cosa fanno? Scelgono di credere che non mentano solo a quello che fa loro comodo pensare. Io resto convinto della mia idea, quando sarà possibile tornare a votare non dovrebbe presentarsi NESSUNO a farlo, con questo metodo dimostri sfiducia totale nei confronti di chi dovrebbe essere eletto e FORSE (molto forse) porti i politici a pensare che sia il caso di iniziare a guadagnarsi un po' di fiducia con i fatti e non con le lingue lunghe da ***** di serie Z. Finché si cerca di scegliere il meno peggio si andrà solo in peggio, cercare di indovinare quale ce l'abbia più piccolo da mettertelo nel didietro non cambia che alla fine verrai sodomizzato.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mio fratello si è beccato il covid con ffp2 sia lui che gli altri in ufficio. Servono come le coperte nel deserto. Per non parlare di mio padre medico che usa solo quelle e l’ha preso


Ma che dici? Lo hanno preso andando a fare la movida dopo il lavoroh


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Dicembre 2021)

Menomale che ho cambiato lavoro… lo sapevo saremmo ritornati alle chiusure


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma che dici? Lo hanno preso andando a fare la movida dopo il lavoroh


Lascia stare che io vedo cosa succede nelle discoteche e cosa ha comportato nell ultimo mese. Un disastro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lascia stare che io vedo cosa succede nelle discoteche e cosa ha comportato nell ultimo mese. Un disastro.


Si parlava di contagi nonostante le ffp2 al chiuso, io ho parlato di movida post lavoro, all'aperto, non di certo le discoteche.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Dicembre 2021)

Ragazzi ma i bambini sotto i 12 anni hanno comunque bisogno del super pass?


----------



## Andris (24 Dicembre 2021)

per andare a trovare il padre o la madre serve il super green pass...e poi facevano la retorica sugli anziani poveretti nella prima ondata, che gentaglia
da notare che le altre misure valgono fino al 31 gennaio, invece questa fino alla fine dello stato di emergenza (prorogabile all'infinito quindi, basta cambiare qualche frase, che già ora è fine marzo)


> Per una visita nelle Rsa ci sono regole da rispettare?​Il decreto legge precisa che dal 30 dicembre 2021 fino alla cessazione dello stato di emergenza per effettuare una visita in strutture residenziali, socio-assistenziali, socio-sanitarie e hospice è necessario essere in possesso di green pass rafforzato con somministrazione della terza dose o di green pass rafforzato abbinato al risultato negativo di un tampone.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> per andare a trovare il padre o la madre serve il super green pass...e poi facevano la retorica sugli anziani poveretti nella prima ondata, che gentaglia
> da notare che le altre misure valgono fino al 31 gennaio, invece questa fino alla fine dello stato di emergenza (prorogabile all'infinito quindi, basta cambiare qualche frase, che già ora è fine marzo)


"o ti vaccini o li facciamo crepare soli come topi" 
Tratto da "il senso civicoh"


----------



## Andris (24 Dicembre 2021)

nano malefico
chissà perchè questo balordo dal primo momento al governo è così accanito, va anche oltre il suo dicastero e parla dei privati pure



> "L’estensione dell’obbligo vaccinale a tutto il personale della pubblica amministrazione salta.
> Il Consiglio dei Ministri non ha trovato l’accordo e il presidente del Consiglio Mario Draghi preferisce rinviare, per non riscaldare troppo gli animi.
> *Il più oltranzista pare sia stato il ministro della Pubblica amministrazione Renato Brunetta, che avrebbe volentieri imposto l’obbligo a tutti i lavoratori della PA e anche ai privati."*



tra qualche tempo sono capaci di fare come il green pass, si parlava di solo pubblico invece contemporaneo lo fecero ai privati.
quello sarà il termometro politico, chi dirà che lavorare sia solo per vaccinati e guariti entro sei mesi
questo non esiste da nessuna parte

senza Draghi però non credo riuscirebbero a farlo, tenteranno la porcata prima che vada al Quirinale
tra gennaio e febbraio un momento cruciale


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> nano malefico
> chissà perchè questo balordo dal primo momento al governo è così accanito


Il governo dei migliori, gente che non sarebbe eletta neanche dalla propria madre


----------



## danjr (24 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Sono andati avanti a sostenerlo anche dopo la prova empirica dato che praticamente subito dooo l'inizio della campagna vaccinale ci sono stati contagiati e contagianti con due dosi. Testimoniati tra l'altro anche da report e dati ufficiali, persino delle istituzioni stesse.
> Il 22 luglio 2021 (quando si sapeva da tempo ed era già dimostrato dai fatti) Mario Draghi affermava:
> _"Il Green pass è una misura con la quale i cittadini possono continuare a svolgere attività con la _*garanzia*_ di ritrovarsi tra persone che _*non sono contagiose*_"_
> 
> ...


attenzione, serve una gran mole di dati per poter fare percentuali serie. Non puoi dire “siccome tizio e caio si sono ammalati dopo il vaccino allora funziona al 70%”. Voi la fate sempre troppo facile.
Le ospedalizzazioni comunque sono molto più contenute dello scorso anno, a mio avviso ci sta edulcorare un po’ la pillola. Il vaccino non ha risolto il problema ed è un dato di fatto, chi sostiene che abbia funzionato come ci saremmo aspettati mente, ma ad oggi è l’unica arma, che duri un anno o 4 mesi. 
leggo solo critiche e, come al solito, zero proposte


----------



## smallball (24 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lascia stare che io vedo cosa succede nelle discoteche e cosa ha comportato nell ultimo mese. Un disastro.


Piccolo esempio...nota discoteca di Cortefranca provincia di Brescia....chiusa per accessi al 55 60% oltre il limite consentito con assenza pressoché totale di mascherine indossate correttamente....capisco che dovevano recuperare le chiusure degli scorsi mesi ma bisognava usare un minimo di attenzione nel far entrare la gente


----------



## marcus1577 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Mesi e mesi vaccinando la gente oer essere al punto di partenza ...
Da ridere quando leggo 10000 contagi il 50% è no vax 
Per la matenatica l'atro 50 non conta ???
Il 50 % vaccinato conta meno???


----------



## smallball (24 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> attenzione, serve una gran mole di dati per poter fare percentuali serie. Non puoi dire “siccome tizio e caio si sono ammalati dopo il vaccino allora funziona al 70%”. Voi la fate sempre troppo facile.
> Le ospedalizzazioni comunque sono molto più contenute dello scorso anno, a mio avviso ci sta edulcorare un po’ la pillola. Il vaccino non ha risolto il problema ed è un dato di fatto, chi sostiene che abbia funzionato come ci saremmo aspettati mente, ma ad oggi è l’unica arma, che duri un anno o 4 mesi.
> leggo solo critiche e, come al solito, zero proposte


Ti dico la mia proposta: obbligo vaccinale fine dello stato di emergenza e di ogni restrizione comprese le mascherine....con lo stato che si impegna a risarcire fino all'ultimo centesimo coloro che subiscono danni dalla somministrazione del vaccino


----------



## gabri65 (24 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> attenzione, serve una gran mole di dati per poter fare percentuali serie. Non puoi dire “siccome tizio e caio si sono ammalati dopo il vaccino allora funziona al 70%”. Voi la fate sempre troppo facile.
> Le ospedalizzazioni comunque sono molto più contenute dello scorso anno, a mio avviso ci sta edulcorare un po’ la pillola. Il vaccino non ha risolto il problema ed è un dato di fatto, chi sostiene che abbia funzionato come ci saremmo aspettati mente, ma ad oggi è l’unica arma, che duri un anno o 4 mesi.
> leggo solo critiche e, come al solito, zero proposte



Mi dispiace amico, tu sei solo in malafede parlando di zero proposte.

Le proposte ci sono, ci sono sempre state. Carta canta.

Qui c'è gente che avrebbe adottato misure anche più repressive, quando era il momento però. Invece è stato fatto tutto al minimo con incompetenza, se non lurido interesse.

Ma per te qualsiasi cosa non venga dai tuoi idoli la rifiuti, anche se l'idea coincidesse. Pura ideologia e stop, e ti tocca anche palesemente arrenderti nel tuo post, sebbene la vuoi far passare a fatica come piccolo incidente di percorso, andando in contraddizione con il fatto di accettare tutto, come hai scritto nemmeno poche ore fa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "o ti vaccini o li facciamo crepare soli come topi"
> Tratto da "il senso civicoh"



Preferisco crepare da solo,ma detto anche molto tranquillamente.

Di certo non mi piegherò al ricatto del governo e alle loro ripetute caxzate di greenpass,supergreenpass,megagreenpass,gigagreenpass vaccino qui,vaccino li,prima dose basta,poi non basta più,seconda dose basta,tanto si fa il richiamo per tutti i vaccini,poi spunta anche la terza dose,la chiamiamo booster,è la dose definitiva che dura anni e anni,poi non basta più neanche questa e allora via di quarta dose, quinta dose,sesta dose...drogati di cittadinanza!

Continuassero a mettere l'anello al naso alla parte restante della popolazione,a me possono togliere anche l'accesso al supermercato,al bar,alle poste,a tutto,nun me ne fotte propr


----------



## raducioiu (24 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> attenzione, serve una gran mole di dati per poter fare percentuali serie. Non puoi dire “siccome tizio e caio si sono ammalati dopo il vaccino allora funziona al 70%”. Voi la fate sempre troppo facile.
> Le ospedalizzazioni comunque sono molto più contenute dello scorso anno, a mio avviso ci sta edulcorare un po’ la pillola. Il vaccino non ha risolto il problema ed è un dato di fatto, chi sostiene che abbia funzionato come ci saremmo aspettati mente, ma ad oggi è l’unica arma, che duri un anno o 4 mesi.
> leggo solo critiche e, come al solito, zero proposte


Non lo dico io del 70% lo dice Franco Locatelli ovvero il Comitato Tecnico Scientifico del Governo. L'ha detto ieri in conferenza stampa: 70% ma solo con 3 dosi.

Sulle zero proposte ho risposto una marea di volte (ma anche altri) dato che è un mega-tormentone ( https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...rno-alla-prudenza.110699/page-16#post-2500638 )
Ma anche non esistessero alternative nulla giustifica uno stato che mente ai suoi cittadini.


----------



## danjr (24 Dicembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Ti dico la mia proposta: obbligo vaccinale fine dello stato di emergenza e di ogni restrizione comprese le mascherine....con lo stato che si impegna a risarcire fino all'ultimo centesimo coloro che subiscono danni dalla somministrazione del vaccino


beh sarebbe perfetta


----------



## danjr (24 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Non lo dico io del 70% lo dice Franco Locatelli ovvero il Comitato Tecnico Scientifico del Governo. L'ha detto ieri in conferenza stampa: 70% ma solo con 3 dosi.
> 
> Sulle zero proposte ho risposto una marea di volte (ma anche altri) dato che è un mega-tormentone ( https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...rno-alla-prudenza.110699/page-16#post-2500638 )
> Ma anche non esistessero alternative nulla giustifica uno stato che mente ai suoi cittadini.


Appunto e lo ha detto a 9 mesi dal primo vaccino effettuato in Italia, non dopo 10 anni. Insomma cosa pretendevi, che dopo una settimana sapessero già quale fosse l’effettiva percentuale e la protezione su varianti che nemmeno esistevano? Un po’ di serietà per favore


----------



## raducioiu (24 Dicembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Ti dico la mia proposta: obbligo vaccinale fine dello stato di emergenza e di ogni restrizione comprese le mascherine....con lo stato che si impegna a risarcire fino all'ultimo centesimo coloro che subiscono danni dalla somministrazione del vaccino



Se mu0ri a causa del vaccino però non puoi essere risarcito. E, a parer mio, è difficilmente risarcibile un danno fisico permanente

Inoltre il vaccino protegge dalla malattia grave al 90% per due mesi con Delta. Di conseguenza su 60 milioni di vaccinati significa che 6 milioni sarebbero esposti a rischio malattia grave pur essendo stati obbligati a vaccinarsi con tutti i dubbi e rischi che ne derivano.


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Dicembre 2021)

io prego solo di vivere abbastanza da vederli pagare per tutta la distruzione che stanno creando sti infami.


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Dicembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Ti dico la mia proposta: obbligo vaccinale fine dello stato di emergenza e di ogni restrizione comprese le mascherine....con lo stato che si impegna a risarcire fino all'ultimo centesimo coloro che subiscono danni dalla somministrazione del vaccino


se permetti sul mio corpo decido io, a maggior ragione su un farmaco sperimentale
se non permetti, va bene uguale. decido io lo stesso sul mio corpo.


----------



## smallball (24 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> se permetti sul mio corpo decido io, a maggior ragione su un farmaco sperimentale
> se non permetti, va bene uguale. decido io lo stesso sul mio corpo.


La mia proposta è una "terapia " d'urto, altrimenti questa tiritera andrà avanti parecchi anni


----------



## raducioiu (24 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Appunto e lo ha detto a 9 mesi dal primo vaccino effettuato in Italia, non dopo 10 anni. Insomma cosa pretendevi, che dopo una settimana sapessero già quale fosse l’effettiva percentuale e la protezione su varianti che nemmeno esistevano? *Un po’ di serietà per favore*



Se non hai voglia di confrontarti e discutere non farlo. Ma mancare di rispetto e prendere in giro non mi sembra corretto. Ti avevo già risposto che lo sapevano già e hanno mentito. Se vuoi giocare dimmelo che non perdo tempo:



danjr ha scritto:


> Perché dici che hanno mentito con così tanta sicurezza? alla prova empirica dei fatti si è dimostrato che i vaccinati possono trasmettere il virus, però questo non poteva saperlo nessuno con certezza un anno fa.


 


raducioiu ha scritto:


> Sono andati avanti a sostenerlo anche dopo la prova empirica dato che praticamente subito dooo l'inizio della campagna vaccinale ci sono stati contagiati e contagianti con due dosi. Testimoniati tra l'altro anche da report e dati ufficiali, persino delle istituzioni stesse.
> Il 22 luglio 2021 (quando si sapeva da tempo ed era già dimostrato dai fatti) Mario Draghi affermava:
> _"Il Green pass è una misura con la quale i cittadini possono continuare a svolgere attività con la _*garanzia*_ di ritrovarsi tra persone che _*non sono contagiose*_"_
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Dicembre 2021)

L'agenda la detta il virus, non i governi, con buona pace di proclami e rassicurazioni


----------



## Andris (24 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> L'agenda la detta il virus, non i governi, con buona pace di proclami e rassicurazioni


il virus non decide proprio niente
basta fare come in Florida: vietato per legge qualunque tipo di restrizioni con multe salatissime anche alla pubblica amministrazione qualora un solo sindaco in tutto lo stato pensi a qualcosa di diverso e il governatore che si oppone davanti al giudice facendole decadere.
boom economico come non si vedeva da tempo, imprese e lavoratori emigrati da altri stati, gente serena e non stressata


----------



## danjr (24 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Se non hai voglia di confrontarti e discutere non farlo. Ma mancare di rispetto e prendere in giro non mi sembra corretto. Ti avevo già risposto che lo sapevano già e hanno mentito. Se vuoi giocare dimmelo che non perdo tempo:


È io ti ho risposto che è stato un modo per edulcorare la pillola e che il fine ha giustificato i mezzi, cioè tenere le ospedalizzazioni sotto controllo. In ogni caso 9 mesi per fare un bilancio mi è sembrata una tempistica congrua, personalmente non mi sento preso in giro, capisco le ragioni di stato


----------



## pazzomania (24 Dicembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Piccolo esempio...nota discoteca di Cortefranca provincia di Brescia....chiusa per accessi al 55 60% oltre il limite consentito con assenza pressoché totale di mascherine indossate correttamente....capisco che dovevano recuperare le chiusure degli scorsi mesi ma bisognava usare un minimo di attenzione nel far entrare la gente


Il Number One 

La storia, di cose brutte ma anche cose belle


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Dicembre 2021)

A leggere sto topic pare che abbiamo vinto la Champions, non vedevo gente godere così da Atene 2007


----------



## Sam (24 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> attenzione, serve una gran mole di dati per poter fare percentuali serie. Non puoi dire “siccome tizio e caio si sono ammalati dopo il vaccino allora funziona al 70%”. Voi la fate sempre troppo facile.


Io ho sempre portato dati ufficiali che dimostravano ampiamente come stessero le cose, da inizio pandemia ad oggi.
Ed erano dati ufficiali. Non dati di qualche stregone.
E mi è stato detto che non erano veri, salvo poi vedere le persone dileguarsi come il vento dopo che gli sono state sbattute le fonti in faccia.
Ma alla fine è sempre così: non ci saranno mai abbastanza dati per chi non vuol vedere.
Per questo dico che il problema non è cognitivo, ma di volontà di comprensione.



danjr ha scritto:


> Le ospedalizzazioni comunque sono molto più contenute dello scorso anno, a mio avviso ci sta edulcorare un po’ la pillola. Il vaccino non ha risolto il problema ed è un dato di fatto, chi sostiene che abbia funzionato come ci saremmo aspettati mente, ma ad oggi è l’unica arma, che duri un anno o 4 mesi.


Quindi stai ammettendo che il vaccino non serve a niente, e che il virus per qualche motivo non correlato sta esaurendo la sua, già scarsa, pericolosità? Però, per qualche motivo a me sconosciuto, è giusto continuare con la propaganda e far vaccinare le persone, A LORO RISCHIO E PERICOLO, firmando una liberatoria in cui ammettono di essere dei ratti da laboratorio in una sperimentazione?
Sì, sperimentazione, visto che ormai è PROVATO dalla stessa Pfizer che il trial clinico del vaccino finisce nel 2024.



danjr ha scritto:


> leggo solo critiche e, come al solito, zero proposte


Le proposte sono state già fatte, e sono quelle di accendere il cervello e di ritornare ad essere esseri senzienti in grado di ragionare.
Ma la cosa è chiedere troppo. E lo sai perché? Non perché non ne siate in grado. D'altronde l'ho detto prima: siete tutti abbastanza intelligenti da arrivarci.
È chiedere troppo perché per poterci arrivare, bisogna prima ammettere di essere stati presi in giro, di aver sostenuto politiche repressive e discriminatorie, e di aver goduto nel veder forzata la mano sui vaccini, senza nemmeno aver avuto la FACCIA di chiedere scusa a chi è morto, a causa della squallida propaganda a cui voi, col vostro consenso, vi siete prestati.

E con questo la chiudo qui. Mi sono stancato di queste tarantelle e di questi tripli salti carpiati di gente che, fino a ieri, faceva il gradasso in giro dando, a chi la pensava diversamente, dell'idiota.
Come dico sempre: il tempo è galantuomo con tutti, e alla fine si paga sempre il conto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Dicembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Piccolo esempio...nota discoteca di Cortefranca provincia di Brescia....chiusa per accessi al 55 60% oltre il limite consentito con assenza pressoché totale di mascherine indossate correttamente....capisco che dovevano recuperare le chiusure degli scorsi mesi ma bisognava usare un minimo di attenzione nel far entrare la gente


Un disastro, è impossibile.


----------



## danjr (24 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre portato dati ufficiali che dimostravano ampiamente come stessero le cose, da inizio pandemia ad oggi.
> Ed erano dati ufficiali. Non dati di qualche stregone.
> E mi è stato detto che non erano veri, salvo poi vedere le persone dileguarsi come il vento dopo che gli sono state sbattute le fonti in faccia.
> Ma alla fine è sempre così: non ci saranno mai abbastanza dati per chi non vuol vedere.
> ...


Decessi novembre - dicembre 30000, decessi novembre-dicembre 2021 3900. 
Non è stato sbagliato tutto.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> L'agenda la detta il virus, non i governi, con buona pace di proclami e rassicurazioni



Certo, chi dice di no.

Un vairuz che colpisce selettivamente certi paesi, costrigendo al lockdown nazioni che hanno civiltà e sanità avanzate, ospedali, vaccini e strutture. Dove c'è miseria e sporcizia neanche ci si avvicina.

Una agenda "ricca" di impegni e appuntamenti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo, chi dice di no.
> 
> Un vairuz che colpisce selettivamente certi paesi, costrigendo al lockdown nazioni che hanno civiltà e sanità avanzate, ospedali, vaccini e strutture. Dove c'è miseria e sporcizia neanche ci si avvicina.
> 
> Una agenda "ricca" di impegni e appuntamenti.


Record di contagi da inizio pandemia. Piaccia o non piaccia, questo è.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma che dici? Lo hanno preso andando a fare la movida dopo il lavoroh


Si scusa è vero!


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Mi sembra tutto abbastanza prevedibile, oserei dire semplice. Sono aumentati a dismisura casi giornalieri, ospedalizzazioni, e anche morti ---> aumentano le contromisure (limitazioni, chiusure, vaccini, mascherine). 

Fino a qualche mese pochi casi e pochissimi morti, e infatti zero colori delle regioni e via dicendo. 
Sono continuamente aggiornato sul reparto covid dell ospedale Maggiore a Bologna e anche da Ferrara. Fino a qualche mese fa gli os tenevano puliti reparti semi vuoti. Da un mese circa è tornato abbastanza pieno, e immagino come sarà adesso, e soprattutto fra 2 settimane. Ma questo è solo un raccontino, bastano i dati nazionali. 
È ovvio che il capo sentendosi dire questa cosa da ogni parte d'Italia non sta fermo a far nulla, ma riparte con tutte le odiatissime manovre 

Inutile ripensare ai tempi del lockdown, poi del primo giro di vaccini. È una guerra con tante battaglie, più di quelle che tutti ci aspettavamo, forse sottovalutando la gravità della situazione. Ma di tutti coloro che sottostimano il problema i più estremi sono quelli che si stupiscono perché il governo ha reinserito limitazioni con 40k casi, 100+ morti e ospedali a rischio


----------



## gabri65 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Record di contagi da inizio pandemia. Piaccia o non piaccia, questo è.



Sì, certo. Mica ti ho criticato.

Virus nato in Botswana dove per mascherine hanno quelle tribali delle danze intorno al pentolone, ma record di contagi qui da noi.

Tutto ok, andiamo avanti così.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Record di contagi da inizio pandemia. Piaccia o non piaccia, questo è.


Nonostante vaccini, 2 anni di non vita, restrizioni, tamponi, divieti e riti satanici... Forse, ma forse eh, qual quadra non cosa? Permetterai che dopo 2 anni di proclami mai mantenuti e balle colossali raccontate si possa essere avvolti dal dubbio dell'incompetenza e della malafede?


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Dicembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> La mia proposta è una "terapia " d'urto, altrimenti questa tiritera andrà avanti parecchi anni


la tua proposta non ha alcun senso.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Record di contagi da inizio pandemia. Piaccia o non piaccia, questo è.


E quindi?
Ah già, oggi per giustificare tutto è di nuovo caccia al contagiati. Gli ospedali non li guardiamo.
Pagliacciata


----------



## hakaishin (24 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Nonostante vaccini, 2 anni di non vita, restrizioni, tamponi, divieti e riti satanici... Forse, ma forse eh, qual quadra non cosa? Permetterai che dopo 2 anni di proclami mai mantenuti e balle colossali raccontate si possa essere avvolti dal dubbio dell'incompetenza e della malafede?


Tutta colpah dei novacs1!1!
Finché non ci sarà contagio zero non ne usciremo mai e sai bene che è impossibile avere contagio zero..


----------



## Walker (24 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "o ti vaccini o li facciamo crepare soli come topi"
> Tratto da "il senso civicoh"


Ma...come mai tutte le frasi finiscono in "OH" ??
Sarà mica perché è Natale? (Santa Claus docet...)


----------



## Walker (24 Dicembre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Mesi e mesi vaccinando la gente oer essere al punto di partenza ...
> Da ridere quando leggo 10000 contagi il 50% è no vax
> Per la matenatica l'atro 50 non conta ???
> Il 50 % vaccinato conta meno???


Secondo i dati ufficiali della mia regione l' 85% circa dei ricoverati in TI non è vaccinato.
Direi che basta e avanza.
A naso direi che se non fosse mai stata fatta alcuna campagna di vaccinazione adesso saremmo messi peggio di marzo 2020, molto peggio.


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Dicembre 2021)

- Obbligo di mascherine all'aperto

non ho letto il dpcm, ma mi dicono che rimandi a quello del 2 marzo , ergo: niente obbligo.

"Non vi è obbligo di indossare il dispositivo di protezione delle vie respiratorie quando, per le caratteristiche dei luoghi o per le circostanze di fatto, sia garantito in modo continuativo l'isolamento da persone non conviventi."

se qualcuno ha tempo di guardarci.
perchè dei comunicati media main stream ci si deve fidare il giusto.


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Secondo i dati ufficiali della mia regione l' 85% circa dei ricoverati in TI non è vaccinato.
> Direi che basta e avanza.
> A naso direi che se non fosse mai stata fatta alcuna campagna di vaccinazione adesso saremmo messo peggio di marzo 2020, molto peggio.


occhio che io di report cosi nei mesi scorsi ne ho visti un po.
veniva considerato "non vaccinato" chi aveva fatto comunque una dose, o era trascorso piu di x mesi etc..
con i numeri si piglia per il culo la gente.


----------



## Walker (24 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> occhio che io di report cosi nei mesi scorsi ne ho visti un po.
> veniva considerato "non vaccinato" chi aveva fatto comunque una dose, o era trascorso piu di x mesi etc..
> con i numeri si piglia per il culo la gente.


Certo, non c'è dubbio che ci siano tanti sistemi per prendere per i fondelli la gente.
Sia con le sovraesposizioni mediatiche a cui stiamo assistendo da un paio d'anni, sia anche con quello di sfornare sul web un ginepraio di fake news mai visto nella storia umana.
Poi uno è libero di credere in ciò che vuole.


----------



## jacky (24 Dicembre 2021)

E chiese apertissime… NO COMMENT


----------



## rossonerosud (24 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Perché dici che hanno mentito con così tanta sicurezza? alla prova empirica dei fatti si è dimostrato che i vaccinati possono trasmettere il virus, però questo non poteva saperlo nessuno con certezza un anno fa.


Hanno mentito perchè svariati virologi (zittiti) lo sostenevano. D'altronde è un virus mutante, non bisogna essere per forza medici per capirlo. E hanno mentito perchè, ben prima che Draghi dicesse che il green pass avrebbe dato la garanzia di non essere contagiati, i dati provenienti da Israele dimostravano senza ombra di dubbio che anche i vaccinati contagiavano.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Nonostante vaccini, 2 anni di non vita, restrizioni, tamponi, divieti e riti satanici... Forse, ma forse eh, qual quadra non cosa? Permetterai che dopo 2 anni di proclami mai mantenuti e balle colossali raccontate si possa essere avvolti dal dubbio dell'incompetenza e della malafede?


E chi nega l'incompetenza. Sono stato tra i più critici nei confronti del governo Conte. Ho criticato il GP, anche su sto forum. Ma neppure possiamo fare finta che il virus non esiste e liberi tutti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> E chi nega l'incompetenza. Sono stato tra i più critici nei confronti del governo Conte. Ho criticato il GP, anche su sto forum. Ma neppure possiamo fare finta che il virus non esiste e liberi tutti.


Chiudi, tampona, vaccina, richiudi, rivaccina, ritampona, ririchiudi, ririvaccina, riritampona... Neanche questa può essere la soluzione


----------



## danjr (24 Dicembre 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Hanno mentito perchè svariati virologi (zittiti) lo sostenevano. D'altronde è un virus mutante, non bisogna essere per forza medici per capirlo. E hanno mentito perchè, ben prima che Draghi dicesse che il green pass avrebbe dato la garanzia di non essere contagiati, i dati provenienti da Israele dimostravano senza ombra di dubbio che anche i vaccinati contagiavano.


Ma tra mentire e sbagliarsi c’è una grande differenza. Io credo ai siano sbagliati, siamo stati più ottimisti del necessario per spingere la gente a vaccinarsi, ma non crederei mai abbiano mentito scientemente


----------



## raducioiu (24 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> occhio che io di report cosi nei mesi scorsi ne ho visti un po.
> veniva considerato "non vaccinato" chi aveva fatto comunque una dose, o era trascorso piu di x mesi etc..
> con i numeri si piglia per il culo la gente.


La percentuale dell'85% in Veneto non credo venga da un report ma da una dichiarazione di Zaia di qualche giorno fa che lascia il tempo che trova a mio parere.
Ho notato anche qualche anomalia in alcuni report. Ad esempio in quelli ISS il numero dei non vaccinati in terapia intensiva supera quello dei vaccinati ma poi il numero dei morti vaccinati supera quello dei non vaccinati. Diversamente se ne dovrebbe dedurre che i vaccinati muoiono più facilmente senza transitare dalla terapia intensiva o che i non vaccinati si salvano più facilmente pur finendo in terapia intensiva, considerando quelle cifre.


----------



## rossonerosud (24 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma tra mentire e sbagliarsi c’è una grande differenza. Io credo ai siano sbagliati, siamo stati più ottimisti del necessario per spingere la gente a vaccinarsi, ma non crederei mai abbiano mentito scientemente


Cioè fammi capire, noi poveri mortali potevamo accedere ai dati di Israele e sapevamo trarne le OVVIE conclusioni, mentre loro, il governi dei migliori, con tutto il seguito di ascari, consulenti, paggi, buffoni di corte, astrofisici e astrologhi, si sono sbagliati? La tua affermazione è un affronto all'intelligenza, la tua in primis.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Dicembre 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Cioè fammi capire, noi poveri mortali potevamo accedere ai dati di Israele e sapevamo trarne le OVVIE conclusioni, e loro, il governi dei migliori, con tutto il seguito di ascari, consulenti, paggi, buffoni di corte, astrofisici e astrologhi, si sono sbagliati? La tua affermazione è un affronto all'intelligenza, la tua in primis.


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Dicembre 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Cioè fammi capire, noi poveri mortali potevamo accedere ai dati di Israele e sapevamo trarne le OVVIE conclusioni, mentre loro, il governi dei migliori, con tutto il seguito di ascari, consulenti, paggi, buffoni di corte, astrofisici e astrologhi, si sono sbagliati? La tua affermazione è un affronto all'intelligenza, la tua in primis.


è per quello che si discute un po, ma alla fine ognuno arriva fin dove vuole, fin dove puo.


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Certo, non c'è dubbio che ci siano tanti sistemi per prendere per i fondelli la gente.
> Sia con le sovraesposizioni mediatiche a cui stiamo assistendo da un paio d'anni, sia anche con quello di sfornare sul web un ginepraio di fake news mai visto nella storia umana.
> Poi uno è libero di credere in ciò che vuole.


pensa che le peggiori feicnius le dicono in tv, a partire dalla lorenzin nel 2017 con i finti morti di morbillo in inghilterra per giustificare la sua legge nazista.


----------



## mil77 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> rifletti meglio
> a furia di condividire tutto ciò che capita agli altri prima o poi arriveranno a misure che prendono anche te
> e potrebbe non esserci più nessuno a protestare a quel punto


Ma agli altri on che senso? No perché io oggi ho scoperto di dover fare natale e capodanno in quarantena perché mia figlia è positiva x colpa di una sua compagna testa di c...o che anche se stava male è andata a scuola ed ha infettato più di metà classe


----------



## Goro (24 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma agli altri on che senso? No perché io oggi ho scoperto di dover fare natale e capodanno in quarantena perché mia figlia è positiva x colpa di una sua compagna testa di c...o che anche se stava male è andata a scuola ed ha infettato più di metà classe


E ora segui le regole, ubbidisci al sistema


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Decessi novembre - dicembre 30000, decessi novembre-dicembre 2021 3900.
> Non è stato sbagliato tutto.


Report del 15 dicembre, che conferma la solita informazione. Dati RELATIVI (per 100.000 abitanti):

-----------non vaccinati ------------- vaccinati da >150giorni---------vaccinati entro 150 giorni-------- v. + booster 
Diagnosi...............1.500.000 --------------------678 -------------------------------395 --------------------------- 195
Ospedalizzazioni....98,8 ----------------------17,5 --------------------------------9,5 ---------------------------- 8,3
Ricoveri in TI............13,8 -----------------------1,3 ------------------------------- 0,8 -----------------------------0,8
Decessi ......................19,9 ----------------------- 2,8 -------------------------------1,9 -----------------------------1,4


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Dicembre 2021)

L'Italia sta ripartendo disse qualche burocrate di M.


----------



## IDRIVE (24 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No spetta, c'è davvero il mega green pass dopo il super?


Uuuh... figurati, con tutto quello che avranno da marciarci sopra, inventando varianti su varianti, arriveranno anche all'Iper green pass e al Fanta green pass, tranquillo.


----------



## Walker (24 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> pensa che le peggiori feicnius le dicono in tv, a partire dalla lorenzin nel 2017 con i finti morti di morbillo in inghilterra per giustificare la sua legge nazista.


Fake news se ne dicono dappertutto, in tv come al bar o in palestra o sul posto di lavoro.
Ma come sul web ultimamente non ce n'è per nessuno.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Fake news se ne dicono dappertutto, in tv come al bar o in palestra o sul posto di lavoro.
> Ma come sul web ultimamente non ce n'è per nessuno.


Tutto verissimo, ma aggiungici pure le fonti ufficiali del governo otaliano, fake news come le loro penso che neanche Lercio le abbia mai dette


----------



## marcus1577 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Secondo i dati ufficiali della mia regione l' 85% circa dei ricoverati in TI non è vaccinato.
> Direi che basta e avanza.
> A naso direi che se non fosse mai stata fatta alcuna campagna di vaccinazione adesso saremmo messi peggio di marzo 2020, molto peggio.


Calcola chi gia ha passato il covid 
Chi e morto 
Le percentuali dovrebbero essere piu chiare


----------



## Walker (24 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Tutto verissimo, ma aggiungici pure le fonti ufficiali del governo otaliano, fake news come le loro penso che neanche Lercio le abbia mai dette


Ma certo, da che mondo è mondo dai politici (ma non solo da noi eh, credo un po' dappertutto) spesso escono boiate clamorose, non c'è dubbio.
Fatto sta però che non ho mai sentito nessun capo di stato o primo ministro parlare di Terra piatta, o sostenere che i rover Perseverance e Curiosity anziché essere su Marte siano da qualche parte nel deserto del Nevada.
Oppure che vaccinandosi vengano introdotti microchip per controllare le persone.
La fantasia del web è inarrivabile, questo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Sam (24 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ma certo, da che mondo è mondo dai politici (ma non solo da noi eh, credo un po' dappertutto) spesso escono boiate clamorose, non c'è dubbio.
> *Fatto sta però che non ho mai sentito nessun capo di stato o primo ministro parlare di Terra piatta, o sostenere che i rover Perseverance e Curiosity anziché essere su Marte siano da qualche parte nel deserto del Nevada.
> Oppure che vaccinandosi vengano introdotti microchip per controllare le persone.*
> La fantasia del web è inarrivabile, questo è poco ma sicuro.


Io però ho sentito di politici che dicevano che Ruby era la nipote di Mubarak e ho sentito politici dire che i vaccinati erano immuni e non contagiavano.

Non avranno parlato di terra piatta, ma siamo lì.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, certo. Mica ti ho criticato.
> 
> *Virus nato in Botswana dove per mascherine hanno quelle tribali delle danze intorno al pentolone, ma record di contagi qui da noi.*
> 
> Tutto ok, andiamo avanti così.


Ahahaha mitico


----------



## Walker (24 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Io però ho sentito di politici che dicevano che Ruby era la nipote di Mubarak e ho sentito politici dire che i vaccinati erano immuni e non contagiavano.
> 
> Non avranno parlato di terra piatta, ma siamo lì.


Infatti per questo parlavo di "boiate clamorose".
Ma si può andare anche oltre, basta cercare su internet.


----------



## Sam (24 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Infatti per questo parlavo di "boiate clamorose".
> Ma si può andare anche oltre, basta cercare su internet.


Il problema è che se io leggo un tipo su internet che dice che non siamo stati sulla Luna, la vita non mi cambia.

Se sento un politico dire che domani devo avere il Green Pass per andare al cinema, teatro, ristorante e soprattutto al lavoro, perché se ho la tessera ho la sicurezza di non essere contagioso, quando non è così, la vita mi cambia eccome.

Quindi del tipo su internet me ne fotto, del politico no.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se io leggo un tipo su internet che dice che non siamo stati sulla Luna, la vita non mi cambi
> 
> 
> Se sento un politico dire che domani devo avere il Green Pass per andare al cinema, teatro, ristorante e soprattutto al lavoro, perché se ho la tessera ho la sicurezza di non essere contagioso, quando non è così, la vita mi cambia eccome.
> ...



E' lampante la cosa, non si possono mettere sullo stesso piano organi ufficiali di uno stato e professionisti di settore con l'uomo qualunque che fa video sui rettiliani su youtube.

Tra l'altro è gente che fa comodo e che viene tirata sempre in mezzo quando qualcuno pone questioni scomode.

Non considerando poi che il proliferare di queste cose è proprio dovuto alla perdita totale della credibilità delle istituzioni e dell'informazione. Voglio dire alla fine siamo arrivati a un punto tale che un Mentana non è che abbia tanto più credibilità di uno che parla dei rettiliani.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ma certo, da che mondo è mondo dai politici (ma non solo da noi eh, credo un po' dappertutto) spesso escono boiate clamorose, non c'è dubbio.
> Fatto sta però che non ho mai sentito nessun capo di stato o primo ministro parlare di Terra piatta, o sostenere che i rover Perseverance e Curiosity anziché essere su Marte siano da qualche parte nel deserto del Nevada.
> Oppure che vaccinandosi vengano introdotti microchip per controllare le persone.
> La fantasia del web è inarrivabile, questo è poco ma sicuro.


Stavo per risponderti ma vedo che @Sam mi ha anticipato, che la terra sia tonda o piatta mi cambia poco, che mi dicano che per lavorare bisogna vaccinarsi perché così SI FERMA IL CONTAGIO, quando la realtà é ben diversa e grazie a queste balle nel frattempo in 1 milione abbiam perso il lavoro capisci che mi fa abbastanza incacchiare, a me è a quel milione di persone. É vero che tutti raccontano balle colossali, basta anche solo leggere certi post qui, ma se a raccontarle é un capo di stato e tutti coloro che gli leccano l'ano capisci che ha un peso diverso.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se io leggo un tipo su internet che dice che non siamo stati sulla Luna, la vita non mi cambia.
> 
> Se sento un politico dire che domani devo avere il Green Pass per andare al cinema, teatro, ristorante e soprattutto al lavoro, perché se ho la tessera ho la sicurezza di non essere contagioso, quando non è così, la vita mi cambia eccome.
> 
> Quindi del tipo su internet me ne fotto, del politico no.


Mi hai anticipato


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque io mi auguro che questo sia l'ultimo anno in questa situazione ormai insostenibile. Quasi 90% di vaccinati terze dosi al 40% ( da noi per lo meno) ed ancora si parla di possibili lochdoun 

Ok c'è stato un vairus che ha credo davvero molti problemi e non sono un negazionista come altri folli. Ma se fosse stato anche una prova sfruttata per un'esperimento mondiale, direi proprio che noi persone "normali" siamo davvero delle pecore ad incominciare da me stesso leone da tastiera.

I soliti massoni hanno già l'esperienza di questa storia, in un futuro se ci dovesse essere un qualsiasi tipo di crisi diranno "Tanto hanno obbedito prima, lo faranno anche ora. Sono pecoroni"

Situazione che dal mio punto di vista è preoccupante. Ripeto non sto dicendo che il vairus non esiste, sto dicendo che i soliti noti hanno sfruttato questo "Incidente" (non mi sorprenderebbe se alla fine fossero stati tutti d'accordo cinesi e non) per farci anche un esperimento di massa. Basta vedere la faccenda della terza dose, non tanto per il vaccino in se ma come piano piano ti abbiano detto "Guarda che senza terza dose non potrai fare nulla, fattela e basta"


----------



## Walker (24 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se io leggo un tipo su internet che dice che non siamo stati sulla Luna, la vita non mi cambia.
> 
> Se sento un politico dire che domani devo avere il Green Pass per andare al cinema, teatro, ristorante e soprattutto al lavoro, perché se ho la tessera ho la sicurezza di non essere contagioso, quando non è così, la vita mi cambia eccome.
> 
> Quindi del tipo su internet me ne fotto, del politico no.


Hai assolutamente ragione.
Anche sentire la balla di Ruby nipote di Mubarak non frega niente a nessuno e non cambia la vita a nessuno.
Ma dire che se ti vaccini ti verrà sicuramente un tumore inoperabile entro due anni o morirai a breve è ancora peggio, chiunque sia a sostenere una cosa del genere.
Anche perché tanta gente ha come principale o unica fonte di informazione i social, il che è tutto dire...


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque *io mi auguro che questo sia l'ultimo anno in questa situazione ormai insostenibile*. Quasi 90% di vaccinati terze dosi al 40% ( da noi per lo meno) ed ancora si parla di possibili lochdoun
> 
> Ok c'è stato un vairus che ha credo davvero molti problemi e non sono un negazionista come altri folli. Ma se fosse stato anche una prova sfruttata per un'esperimento mondiale, direi proprio che noi persone "normali" siamo davvero delle pecore ad incominciare da me stesso leone da tastiera.
> 
> ...


Non sperarci, rimarresti deluso, almeno 5-10 anni così, probabilmente pure di più, non ce li leva nessuno, troppi interessi, stanno controllando il mondo civilizzato e figurati se non ci prendono il gusto. Non finirà mai, noi, cittadini idioti ci stiamo abituando a tutto ciò.


----------



## Walker (24 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Stavo per risponderti ma vedo che @Sam mi ha anticipato, che la terra sia tonda o piatta mi cambia poco, che mi dicano che per lavorare bisogna vaccinarsi perché così SI FERMA IL CONTAGIO, quando la realtà é ben diversa e grazie a queste balle nel frattempo in 1 milione abbiam perso il lavoro capisci che mi fa abbastanza incacchiare, a me è a quel milione di persone. É vero che tutti raccontano balle colossali, basta anche solo leggere certi post qui, ma se a raccontarle é un capo di stato e tutti coloro che gli leccano l'ano capisci che ha un peso diverso.


Se ti vaccini non fermi il contagio, riesci al massimo a ridurlo ma non a fermarlo completamente. Chi sosteneva o tutt'ora sostiene una cosa del genere è fuori dal seminato.
Tentando di ragionare, l'obiettivo fondamentale è limitare la pressione sulle strutture ospedaliere.
Del numero totale di contagiati frega poco.
La cosa essenziale è non intasare eccessivamente gli ospedali.
In questo i vaccini, pur con i loro limiti, hanno aiutato molto.
Chi si ostina a sostenere il contrario è fuori binario tanto quanto chi sostiene che con la vaccinazione si sarebbe usciti presto dalla pandemia.
Troppa gente ha parlato e straparlato a vanvera negli ultimi due anni, in un senso e nell'altro.


----------



## Andris (24 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Record di contagi da inizio pandemia. Piaccia o non piaccia, questo è.


grazie al piffero, hai fatto quasi un milione di tamponi che è anch'esso il record da inizio pandemia !
questo non lo dici ?
sei fazioso se scegli le cose a metà
hanno fatto i tamponi tutti quelli per fare pranzi e cene di Natale, hai beccato più positivi come prevedibile
sarebbe stato meglio non saperlo ?
certo, senza il Natale infatti non avresti avuto tutti questi asintomatici a tamponarsi e sarebbero in giro tranquilli con il loro bel green pass perchè non sono lavoratori obbligati in gran parte a tamponarsi questo fine settimana


----------



## Andris (25 Dicembre 2021)

trovato un ristorante che se ne frega di green pass rafforzato, non so se gli sia chiara la differenza tra base e rafforzato, ma tanto è che ha fatto entrare tutti e questo è ciò che conta.
far entrare chi si è vaccinato nove mesi fa e non chi ha fatto il tampone molecolare stamattina è una roba da TSO, partorita da sadici che godono a far del male agli altri
ci ricorderemo di lui a fine pandemia, più che un albero nella foresta dei giusti penso che preferisca avere dei clienti


----------



## Andris (25 Dicembre 2021)

in Portogallo riferiscono di Omicron divenuta dominante.

paese che stava bene, tasso vaccinati tra i più alti in Occidente, ora picco di contagi dal 29 gennaio

bar e discoteche chiusi dalla mezzanotte di ieri al 9 gennaio (prima e dopo questo lasso temporale accesso solo con tampone, anche se vaccinati), obbligo smart working, scuole chiuse oltre l'Epifania, tamponi obbligatori per strutture ricettive e turistiche più eventi vari sia pubblici sia privati

evidentemente non ci sono dei lusitani che considerano i tamponi la morte della campagna vaccinale come qua..


----------



## mil77 (25 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## mil77 (25 Dicembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Record di contagi da inizio pandemia. Piaccia o non piaccia, questo è.


Però bisognerebbe ormai anche capire che del numero dei contagi non frega più niente a nessuno...quelle che contano sono solo ricoveri e TI


----------



## vota DC (25 Dicembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Però bisognerebbe ormai anche capire che del numero dei contagi non frega più niente a nessuno...quelle che contano sono solo ricoveri e TI


Tra l'altro assecondare il clown campano delle mascherine all'aperto che cambia: zero persone si sono contagiate all'aperto. I casini avvengono nelle feste, in casa nel caso dei vecchietti molto fragili ma in generale soprattutto in negozi dove è impossibile evitare la ressa (molto più frequente che nelle feste e soprattutto con tanti estranei non controllati) e nei trasporti pubblici puntualmente pieni oltre alla capienza (altro che tetto e posti distanziati) e con gente in piedi.


----------



## Goro (25 Dicembre 2021)

Stai sacrificando le feste in nome di una presunta sicurezza, solo per seguire della cervellotica burocrazia, visto che ti piacciono le regole ecco che arrivano anche da te adesso, ti rendono scomode la vita e riempiranno la pancia di chi le regole le fa. Poi che la ragazzina abbia un raffreddore poco importa, nel 2021 lo chiamiamo covid e gridiamo a prescindere alle migliaia di morti, perchè lo dicono gli scienzati.


----------



## mil77 (25 Dicembre 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Stai sacrificando le feste in nome di una presunta sicurezza, solo per seguire della cervellotica burocrazia, visto che ti piacciono le regole ecco che arrivano anche da te adesso, ti rendono scomode la vita e riempiranno la pancia di chi le regole le fa. Poi che la ragazzina abbia un raffreddore poco importa, nel 2021 lo chiamiamo covid e gridiamo a prescindere alle migliaia di morti, perchè lo dicono gli scienzati.


Quindi secondo te dovrei mandare in giro mia figlia anche se positiva? Se vuoi rispetto dagli altri devi darlo x primo.
P.s. poi la ragazzina non ha un raffreddore, ma sta male e come dice lei quando lo prendi ti accorgi subito che non è un'influenza ma è altro


----------



## __king george__ (26 Dicembre 2021)

In Germania calo vertiginoso dopo il Lockdown per i novax...lo stanno riportando tutti

sarà un caso ovviamente...


----------



## raducioiu (26 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> In Germania calo vertiginoso dopo il Lockdown per i novax...lo stanno riportando tutti
> 
> sarà un caso ovviamente...



Il lockdown dei non vaccinati come lo hanno ribattezzato i media italiani che hanno subito strumentalizzato la notizia (senza spiegare e chiarire come sempre, in modo che la massa si gettasse sui titoloni) praticamente è molto simile al supergreenpass italiano (i cui risultati negativi son sotto gli occhi di tutti) ma include in generale feste e negozi al dettaglio.
In concomitanza con queste misure era stata reintrodotta la mascherina a scuola (se si vuole evitare il contagio è una follia a mio parere non indossarla in luoghi chiusi e penso che sia chiaro che i principali luoghi di contagio sono le scuole) e posti limiti ai locali notturni.
In generale non c'è alcuna prova quindi che sia dovuto direttamente a un "lockdown dei non vaccinati", anche perché non è stato fatto un "lockdown dei soli vaccinati" ed è chiaro che limitare la circolazione di persone abbassi i contagi siano esse vaccinati o non vaccinate.
Se facessero anzi un lockdown dei soli vaccinati in un paese con alta percentuale di vaccinati è ovvio che i contagi diminuirebbero enormemente ma nessuno farebbe i titoli per far propaganda sostenendo che è perchè sono stati messi in lockdown i vaccinati.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Il lockdown dei non vaccinati come lo hanno ribattezzato i media italiani che hanno subito strumentalizzato la notizia (senza spiegare e chiarire come sempre, in modo che la massa si gettasse sui titoloni) praticamente è molto simile al supergreenpass italiano (i cui risultati negativi son sotto gli occhi di tutti) ma include in generale feste e negozi al dettaglio.
> In concomitanza con queste misure era stata reintrodotta la mascherina a scuola (se si vuole evitare il contagio è una follia a mio parere non indossarla in luoghi chiusi e penso che sia chiaro che i principali luoghi di contagio sono le scuole) e posti limiti ai locali notturni.
> In generale non c'è alcuna prova quindi che sia dovuto direttamente a un "lockdown dei non vaccinati", anche perché non è stato fatto un "lockdown dei soli vaccinati" ed è chiaro che limitare la circolazione di persone abbassi i contagi siano esse vaccinati o non vaccinate.
> Se facessero anzi un lockdown dei soli vaccinati in un paese con alta percentuale di vaccinati è ovvio che i contagi diminuirebbero enormemente ma nessuno farebbe i titoli per far propaganda sostenendo che è perchè sono stati messi in lockdown i vaccinati.


La squola è sicura.

I banchi a rotelle vanno più veloci del virus. 

A proposito, ma quella ritardata con la 104 non parla più?


----------



## raducioiu (26 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Il lockdown dei non vaccinati come lo hanno ribattezzato i media italiani che hanno subito strumentalizzato la notizia (senza spiegare e chiarire come sempre, in modo che la massa si gettasse sui titoloni) praticamente è molto simile al supergreenpass italiano (i cui risultati negativi son sotto gli occhi di tutti) ma include in generale feste e negozi al dettaglio.
> In concomitanza con queste misure era stata reintrodotta la mascherina a scuola (se si vuole evitare il contagio è una follia a mio parere non indossarla in luoghi chiusi e penso che sia chiaro che i principali luoghi di contagio sono le scuole) e posti limiti ai locali notturni.
> In generale non c'è alcuna prova quindi che sia dovuto direttamente a un "lockdown dei non vaccinati", anche perché non è stato fatto un "lockdown dei soli vaccinati" ed è chiaro che limitare la circolazione di persone abbassi i contagi siano esse vaccinati o non vaccinate.
> Se facessero anzi un lockdown dei soli vaccinati in un paese con alta percentuale di vaccinati è ovvio che i contagi diminuirebbero enormemente ma nessuno farebbe i titoli per far propaganda sostenendo che è perchè sono stati messi in lockdown i vaccinati.


Aggiungo: in Germania il Koch-Institut segnala che in realtà il basso numero dei contagi segnalati oggi è dovuto alla scarsità di tamponi effettuati.
In effetti se non ci si ferma alla propaganda dei media di regime italiani e si vanno a vedere i dati si nota che ieri i casi erano 22.200 più del doppio di oggi. L'altro ieri 35.000, più del 12, 13, 14, 20 e 21 dicembre. Quindi dopo quasi un mese il "lockdown dei non vaccinati" secondo i media italiani avrebbe improvvisamente sortito effetti il giorno di Natale.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: in Germania il Koch-Institut segnala che in realtà il basso numero dei contagi segnalati oggi è dovuto alla scarsità di tamponi effettuati.
> In effetti se non ci si ferma alla propaganda dei media di regime italiani e si vanno a vedere i dati si nota che ieri i casi erano 22.200 più del doppio di oggi. L'altro ieri 35.000, più del 12, 13, 14, 20 e 21 dicembre. Quindi dopo quasi un mese il "lockdown dei non vaccinati" secondo i media italiani avrebbe improvvisamente sortito effetti il giorno di Natale.


Il virus ormai è endemico. 
Almeno questo dovrebbe essere chiaro.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La squola è sicura.
> 
> I banchi a rotelle vanno più veloci del virus.
> 
> A proposito, ma quella ritardata con la 104 non parla più?


La ritardata ha detto che la nazione deve ringraziarla per aver salvato le shquoleh coi banchi a rotelleh


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> In Germania calo vertiginoso dopo il Lockdown per i novax...lo stanno riportando tutti
> 
> sarà un caso ovviamente...



Pensa,i primi a dire che un lockdown per soli non vaccinati non avrebbe risolto un cappero,indovina da quale bocca (bocche) sono uscite queste parole ?
indovina indovinello ?

Ovviamente dalle nostre VIROSTAR  

poi come diceva raducioiu,può anche essere dovuto al numero di tamponi effettuato.
Anche qui in Italia i contagi sono balzati alle stelle,con tanto di servizi e doppi servizi dei vari tg terroristi,salvo poi specificare (quasi a bassa voce) che l'aumento era dovuto ad un massiccio tamponamento degli italiani per via del greenpass per le feste natalizie.

In ogni caso,le nostre virostar sono sempre pronte a cambiare nuovamente versione dei fatti


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Sam (26 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La squola è sicura.
> 
> I banchi a rotelle vanno più veloci del virus.
> 
> A proposito, ma quella ritardata con la 104 non parla più?


Perché sapeva anche parlare?
Io sapevo che al massimo sapeva copiare il compito dal compagno di banco…

E la parola compagno non è stata usata casualmente


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> La ritardata ha detto che la nazione deve ringraziarla per aver salvato le shquoleh coi banchi a rotelleh


Il safety banchetto ha salvato la scuola itagliianaah.
Tutti dietro la prof.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensa,i primi a dire che un lockdown per soli non vaccinati non avrebbe risolto un cappero,indovina da quale bocca (bocche) sono uscite queste parole ?
> indovina indovinello ?
> 
> Ovviamente dalle nostre VIROSTAR
> ...


Ma si, un giorno guardano i ricoveri, un gg dopo guardano i contagi e quando gli fa più comodo guardano il numero di tamponi  un giorno si inventeranno che dipende dalla bassa verginità della popolazione itagliana


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque,mper farmi un pò i fatti vostri,con quante persone avete pranzato e cenato in questi ultimi 2 giorni ?


----------



## mandraghe (26 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma si, un giorno guardano i ricoveri, un gg dopo guardano i contagi e quando gli fa più comodo guardano il numero di tamponi un giorno si inventeranno che dipende dalla bassa verginità della popolazione itagliana



E' evidente che i dati che vengono messi in risalto son quelli adatti a terrorizzare i pecoroni.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> La ritardata ha detto che la nazione deve ringraziarla per aver salvato le shquoleh coi banchi a rotelleh


Eccolo eccolo  eri scomparso per più di un giorno ... mi stavo chiedendo se avessi fatto problemi con gli sbirri visto la tua festa mega orgia di 27 persone senza grinni pass


----------



## __king george__ (26 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Il lockdown dei non vaccinati come lo hanno ribattezzato i media italiani che hanno subito strumentalizzato la notizia (senza spiegare e chiarire come sempre, in modo che la massa si gettasse sui titoloni) praticamente è molto simile al supergreenpass italiano (i cui risultati negativi son sotto gli occhi di tutti) ma include in generale feste e negozi al dettaglio.
> In concomitanza con queste misure era stata reintrodotta la mascherina a scuola (se si vuole evitare il contagio è una follia a mio parere non indossarla in luoghi chiusi e penso che sia chiaro che i principali luoghi di contagio sono le scuole) e posti limiti ai locali notturni.
> In generale non c'è alcuna prova quindi che sia dovuto direttamente a un "lockdown dei non vaccinati", anche perché non è stato fatto un "lockdown dei soli vaccinati" ed è chiaro che limitare la circolazione di persone abbassi i contagi siano esse vaccinati o non vaccinate.
> Se facessero anzi un lockdown dei soli vaccinati in un paese con alta percentuale di vaccinati è ovvio che i contagi diminuirebbero enormemente ma nessuno farebbe i titoli per far propaganda sostenendo che è perchè sono stati messi in lockdown i vaccinati.


ciò che dici effettivamente è plausibile..non ho guardato proprio bene la situazione tedesca lo ammetto...

è già difficile stare dietro a quella italiana.. 
.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Eccolo eccolo  eri scomparso per più di un giorno ... mi stavo chiedendo se avessi fatto problemi con gli sbirri visto la tua festa mega orgia di 27 persone senza grinni pass



Gassman:
"Festini a casa di @Ringhio8 molto controversi. Purtroppo i troppi impegni ci hanno impedito di approfondire, il prossimo Natale ci riproveremo."


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Eccolo eccolo  eri scomparso per più di un giorno ... mi stavo chiedendo se avessi fatto problemi con gli sbirri visto la tua festa mega orgia di 27 persone senza grinni pass


Dopo la festa con 27 persone, di cui 2 positive all'untimo secondo han rinunciato, quindi 25 (untori e assassini) ho passato le ultime ore a riprendermi dalla quantità di vino che é partita


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Gassman:
> "Festini a casa di @Ringhio8 molto controversi. Purtroppo i troppi impegni ci hanno impedito di approfondire, il prossimo Natale ci riproveremo."


Fortuna mia che mancasse la buoncostume, sennò avrebbero fatto le pulci pure sulle nottate erotiche con la mia ragazza


----------



## gabri65 (26 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Fortuna mia che mancasse la buoncostume, sennò avrebbero fatto le pulci pure sulle nottate erotiche con la mia ragazza



Visto, ti lamenti e poi c'è chi sta molto peggio di te, io le nottate erotiche le passo su Brazzers.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Visto, ti lamenti e poi c'è chi sta molto peggio di te, io le nottate erotiche le passo su Brazzers.


Sarà che con mia ci ho perso 4 anni di vita per conquistarla, ma alla fine c'è chi con l'immaginazione si fa scopate che io mi sogno

Ps e se mi leggesse perderei l'esclusiva in 3 secondi


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sarà che con mia ci ho perso 4 anni di vita per conquistarla, ma alla fine c'è chi con l'immaginazione si fa scopate che io mi sogno
> 
> Ps e se mi leggesse perderei l'esclusiva in 3 secondi


Eroe.


----------



## Sam (26 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Gassman:
> "Festini a casa di @Ringhio8 molto controversi. Purtroppo i troppi impegni ci hanno impedito di approfondire, il prossimo Natale ci riproveremo."


E poi alla domanda “ma lei accoglierebbe un vaccinato in casa sua?” ha risposto:

“Certo”

e infine alla domanda “Ci dica quando possiamo portarglielo” ha risposto:

“Ehm, portalo a casa di un vaccinato senza terza dose. Io ho fatto abbastanza.”


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> E poi alla domanda “ma lei accoglierebbe un vaccinato in casa sua?” ha risposto:
> 
> “Certo”
> 
> ...



Questa è per pochi !


----------



## Sam (26 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questa è per pochi !


Speravo che qualcuno cogliesse il riferimento


----------



## JoKeR (26 Dicembre 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> La conoscete la canzone "2030" degli articolo 31? Andate a leggervi il testo


La conosco bene.. grande J-Ax era in anticipo negli anni 90 poi si è rimbambito


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Dicembre 2021)

Allora,oggi in Italia ci sono stati 24.000 nuovi contagi (ieri erano 54.000).

Fortuna che non siamo al 31 dicembre-1 gennaio,quando ci sarà il "minilockdown" ,altrimenti i nostri intelligentissimi ministri avrebbero avuto il coraggio di incensare la misura "anti-contagio" con il benestare dei lacchè (scribacchini di turno delle varie testate)

"E' stato il minilockdown di 1 giorno a dimezzare i contagi,ha funzionato!"


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Approvato il nuovo decreto anti Omicron. Confermate tutte le anticipazioni già ampiamente riportate:
> 
> - Introdotto il mega green pass: premio per chi farà la terza dose
> 
> ...



Ormai mi rifiuto di capirci qualcosa, mi basta capire cosa mi serve per andare a lavoro, poter respirare e stare in famiglia......non vado da nessuna parte e taglio la testa al toro....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Allora,oggi in Italia ci sono stati 24.000 nuovi contagi (ieri erano 54.000).
> 
> Fortuna che non siamo al 31 dicembre-1 gennaio,quando ci sarà il "minilockdown" ,altrimenti i nostri intelligentissimi ministri avrebbero avuto il coraggio di incensare la misura "anti-contagio" con il benestare dei lacchè (scribacchini di turno delle varie testate)
> 
> "E' stato il minilockdown di 1 giorno a dimezzare i contagi,ha funzionato!"



Il problema è che qualcuno che ci crede lo trovano sempre poi. Basta vedere la storia del lockdown dei non vaccinati in Germania.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eroe.


finchè non vede la cronologia, poi divento martire


----------



## Sam (26 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> finchè non vede la cronologia, poi divento martire


Beh dai, in alcune parti del mondo non c’è differenza tra “eroe” e “martire”.

Anzi, vedi il lato positivo: puoi sempre puntare alle 72 vergini del Paradiso.


----------



## raducioiu (26 Dicembre 2021)

Intanto il Codacons chiede una rettifica a Draghi che, per l'ennesima volta, ha mentito affermando, nella conferenza stampa del 22 dicembre, che 3/4 dei morti per covid non sono vaccinati mentre, come riportato dai dati ufficiali dell'Istituto Superiore della Sanità il 58,9% era vaccinato e il 41,1% non era vaccinato.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Allora,oggi in Italia ci sono stati 24.000 nuovi contagi (ieri erano 54.000).
> 
> Fortuna che non siamo al 31 dicembre-1 gennaio,quando ci sarà il "minilockdown" ,altrimenti i nostri intelligentissimi ministri avrebbero avuto il coraggio di incensare la misura "anti-contagio" con il benestare dei lacchè (scribacchini di turno delle varie testate)
> 
> "E' stato il minilockdown di 1 giorno a dimezzare i contagi,ha funzionato!"


Va che c’è gente che ci crede a ste idiozie


----------



## hakaishin (27 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Intanto il Codacons chiede una rettifica a Draghi che, per l'ennesima volta, ha mentito affermando, nella conferenza stampa del 22 dicembre, che 3/4 dei morti per covid non sono vaccinati mentre, come riportato dai dati ufficiali dell'Istituto Superiore della Sanità il 58,9% era vaccinato e il 41,1% non era vaccinato.


Su questa cosa draghi sta facendo una pessima figura…


----------



## danjr (27 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Intanto il Codacons chiede una rettifica a Draghi che, per l'ennesima volta, ha mentito affermando, nella conferenza stampa del 22 dicembre, che 3/4 dei morti per covid non sono vaccinati mentre, come riportato dai dati ufficiali dell'Istituto Superiore della Sanità il 58,9% era vaccinato e il 41,1% non era vaccinato.


Che sono comunque dati “positivi” per la protezione che offre il vaccino


----------



## raducioiu (27 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Il lockdown dei non vaccinati come lo hanno ribattezzato i media italiani che hanno subito strumentalizzato la notizia (senza spiegare e chiarire come sempre, in modo che la massa si gettasse sui titoloni) praticamente è molto simile al supergreenpass italiano (i cui risultati negativi son sotto gli occhi di tutti) ma include in generale feste e negozi al dettaglio.
> In concomitanza con queste misure era stata reintrodotta la mascherina a scuola (se si vuole evitare il contagio è una follia a mio parere non indossarla in luoghi chiusi e penso che sia chiaro che i principali luoghi di contagio sono le scuole) e posti limiti ai locali notturni.
> In generale non c'è alcuna prova quindi che sia dovuto direttamente a un "lockdown dei non vaccinati", anche perché non è stato fatto un "lockdown dei soli vaccinati" ed è chiaro che limitare la circolazione di persone abbassi i contagi siano esse vaccinati o non vaccinate.
> Se facessero anzi un lockdown dei soli vaccinati in un paese con alta percentuale di vaccinati è ovvio che i contagi diminuirebbero enormemente ma nessuno farebbe i titoli per far propaganda sostenendo che è perchè sono stati messi in lockdown i vaccinati.


Aggiungo che è stato anche imposto lo smartworking (questo sì che può influire in maniera rilevante) e preciso che lo pseudo-lockdown tedesco non riguarda tutti i negozi ma solo quelli non essenziali.


----------



## raducioiu (27 Dicembre 2021)

Intanto autopsia conferma che la morte per emorragia celebrale di un ragazzo di 24 anni in Trentino è stata causata da prima dose Pfizer.


----------



## Sam (27 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Che sono comunque dati “positivi” per la protezione che offre il vaccino


Certo, positivissimi.
Un siero dell’eterna giovinezza, praticamente…



raducioiu ha scritto:


> Intanto autopsia conferma che la morte per emorragia celebrale di un ragazzo di 24 anni in Trentino è stata causata da prima dose Pfizer.


Naturalmente non avendo completato il ciclo vaccinale, verrà catalogato come non vaccinato, come diceva il canterino Bassetti.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Certo, positivissimi.
> Un siero dell’eterna giovinezza, praticamente…
> 
> 
> Naturalmente non avendo completato il ciclo vaccinale, verrà catalogato come non vaccinato, come diceva il canterino Bassetti.


No vax impenitente.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Intanto autopsia conferma che la morte per emorragia celebrale di un ragazzo di 24 anni in Trentino è stata causata da prima dose Pfizer.


Ho fatto la terza dose da pochi giorni ma mi sono recato in un hub vaccinale.
Ho fatto il vaccino solo la terza volta che mi sono recato sul posto e dopo aver approfondito determinati aspetti, grazie anche a medici che si sono dimostrati disponibili e propensi al dialogo.

Visto il lavoro che faccio non ho possibilità di scelta se vaccinarmi o meno ma non bisogna nemmeno essere approssimativi.

Mi chiedo cosa sia successo a questo povero ragazzo......


----------



## raducioiu (27 Dicembre 2021)

In base a quanto riportato dai dati della UK Health Security Agency, questa è la protezione contro Omicron dopo terza dose:

Vaccinati Astrazeneca che fanno terza dose con Pfizer:
60% per massimo 4 settimane
35% dopo 10 settimane

Vaccinati Astrazeneca che fanno terza dose con Pfizer:
60% per massimo 4 settimane
45% dopo 10 settimane

Vaccinati Pfizer che fanno terza dose con Pfizer:
70% per massimo 4 settimane
45% dopo 10 settimane

Vaccinati Pfizer che fanno terza dose con Moderna:
70% fino a almeno 9 settimane


----------



## danjr (27 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Certo, positivissimi.
> Un siero dell’eterna giovinezza, praticamente…
> 
> 
> Naturalmente non avendo completato il ciclo vaccinale, verrà catalogato come non vaccinato, come diceva il canterino Bassetti.


Si chiama statistica


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> In base a quanto riportato dai dati della UK Health Security Agency, questa è la protezione contro Omicron dopo terza dose:
> 
> Vaccinati Astrazeneca che fanno terza dose con Pfizer:
> 60% per massimo 4 settimane
> ...


Arriveremo a fare un vaccino al mese.
Come il rinnovo offerte del telefonino.


----------



## Sam (27 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si chiama statistica


No, si chiama assuefazione alla propaganda.


----------



## danjr (27 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> No, si chiama assuefazione alla propaganda.


Libero di avere il tuo pensiero


----------



## Sam (27 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Libero di avere il tuo pensiero


Assolutamente.
Il problema è che il mio pensiero rimane sempre quello, mentre il vostro ha il limite di tolleranza che sposta l'asticella più in là, ogni qual volta le fesserie dette il giorno prima da virostar e politici vengono poi smentite dai fatti.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Dicembre 2021)

Ieri pomeriggio sono uscito con la tipa a bere qualcosa, mentre guidavo lei si è accorta che vicino la statale c'era uno striscione con scritto "Si al Greenpass" io e lei siamo entrambi vaccinati, ed entrambi abbiamo prenotato la terza dose, ma siamo davvero rimasti scioccata e sbigottiti. 

Ma dove cavolo siamo finiti.


----------



## danjr (27 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Assolutamente.
> Il problema è che il mio pensiero rimane sempre quello, mentre il vostro ha il limite di tolleranza che sposta l'asticella più in là, ogni qual volta le fesserie dette il giorno prima da virostar e politici vengono poi smentite dai fatti.


speriamo ti assumano come consulente del governo allora, così risolveremo finalmente il problema


----------



## Sam (27 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> speriamo ti assumano come consulente del governo allora, così risolveremo finalmente il problema


Grazie, ma non ho interesse a lavorare nel mondo della politica, specialmente se la consulenza la devo fare ad un Presidente del Consiglio che fa da curatore fallimentare per conto di altri. Faccio già il mio lavoro onestamente, e sono ben pagato per farlo.


----------



## danjr (27 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Grazie, ma non ho interesse a lavorare nel mondo della politica, specialmente se la consulenza la devo fare ad un Presidente del Consiglio che fa da curatore fallimentare per conto di altri. Faccio già il mio lavoro onestamente, e sono ben pagato per farlo.


Grazie allora di fornire la tua consulenza qua


----------



## Sam (27 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Grazie allora di fornire la tua consulenza qua


Prego.



OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ieri pomeriggio sono uscito con la tipa a bere qualcosa, mentre guidavo lei si è accorta che vicino la statale c'era uno striscione con scritto "Si al Greenpass" io e lei siamo entrambi vaccinati, ed entrambi abbiamo prenotato la terza dose, ma siamo davvero rimasti scioccata e sbigottiti.
> 
> Ma dove cavolo siamo finiti.


Siamo finiti esattamente dove volevano loro, caro OrgoglioMilanista.
Volevano un popolo totalitarizzato, e ci sono riusciti.
E una volta che viene instaurata una mentalità totalitaria, la svolta autoritaria è uno step che diventa quasi naturale, per un governo che ha già esautorato il Parlamento del suo ruolo naturale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Dicembre 2021)

Secondo l'intramontabile Ricciardi,a maggio via alla 4° dose.
E vista la durata del greencazz,a molti (anzi,probabilmente a tutti i vaccinati) toccherà fare anche la 5° entro l'anno.

Magari con l'ennesimo intruglio, dato che ora è saltato fuori anche il vaccino novavax 
Misceliamo,misceliamo tutto,qualcosa salterà fuori !


----------



## raducioiu (27 Dicembre 2021)

Incredibile la macchina di propaganda e disinformazione attuata dai media: persino a SportMediaset stravolgono la realtà parlando di cose semplici come il mercato, sostenendo che al Sassuolo servirà un sostituto di Obiang "fermo da tempo a causa del LongCovid", quando è ben noto che non ha avuto il covid ma è fermo a causa di una miocardite riscontrata pochi giorni dopo il vaccino


----------



## JoKeR (27 Dicembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che è stato anche imposto lo smartworking (questo sì che può influire in maniera rilevante) e preciso che lo pseudo-lockdown tedesco non riguarda tutti i negozi ma solo quelli non essenziali.


In Itaglia nel pubblico invece se aumentano i contagi aumentano i rientri in presenza... anche in Emiglia-Romania... siamo un Paese morto dentro, governato da idioti.


----------



## raducioiu (27 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> In Itaglia nel pubblico invece se aumentano i contagi aumentano i rientri in presenza... anche in Emiglia-Romania... siamo un Paese morto dentro, governato da idioti.


Purtroppo anche nel privato c'è questa tendenza da un po', per fortuna non inflessibile e più alternata rispetto al pubblico dato che per il privato non decide Brunetta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2021)

Confermato da tutte le ricerche che omicron è un banale raffreddore, senza febbre e senza nemmeno perdite di gusto/olfatto, con semplice dose di vaccino.

Con questa roba ci si deve convivere, punto. Basta scemenze dei governi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Che sono comunque dati “positivi” per la protezione che offre il vaccino


Sono sempre positivi, ma si preferiscono sempre raccontare le balle e mai la verità. E' quanto meno curiosa la cosa no?

Sarebbe anche da indagare l'età media dei morti e le loro condizioni di salute per avere un quadro chiaro del tutto.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Confermato da tutte le ricerche che omicron è un banale raffreddore, senza febbre e senza nemmeno perdite di gusto/olfatto, con semplice dose di vaccino.



Allora entro breve uscirà una nuova variante. La memoria va tenuta allenata.


----------



## Andris (27 Dicembre 2021)

oggi in Israele è partita la somministrazione della quarta dose

Figliuolo conferma che dal 10 gennaio via alla terza dose dopo quattro mesi


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2021)

Un anno fa ho regalato una allegoria che a molti amici utenti piacque parecchio.

Avete in mente i venditori ambulanti di ombrelli?
Quelli che fanno scorta di questi preziosi oggetti e vengono al posto giusto, al momento giusto a proporceli.

Ecco , la pioggia oggi è l'emergenza sanitaria, gli ombrelli sono le succose occasioni cadute dal cielo.
Le nostre esistenze cambieranno.

È interesse di troppi che continui a piovere.


----------



## Andris (27 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Allora entro breve uscirà una nuova variante. La memoria va tenuta allenata.


tu che sei un noto fan dei ferragnez, avrai apprezzato il video in mascherina con l'annuncio globale "siamo positivi"


----------



## gabri65 (27 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> tu che sei un noto fan dei ferragnez, avrai apprezzato il video in mascherina con l'annuncio globale "siamo positivi"



Non l'ho visto, ma l'apprezzo di default.

Il bello di questa situazione è che risulta completamente superfluo vedere 'sta roba, ormai sai esattamente che cosa possono produrre questi soggetti. Come è stato scritto già da due anni su questi lidi. Ma la gente continua ad esaltarsi e a meravigliarsi.

Detto questo, avevo già scritto una mia considerazione: i non-positivi, i non-malati, i sani insomma, verranno considerati degli scherzi di natura da sopprimere. Pericolosi. Il nuovo standard di salute fisica prevede che hai il vairuz in corpo.

Preso come, non si sa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non l'ho visto, ma l'apprezzo di default.
> 
> Il bello di questa situazione è che risulta completamente superfluo vedere 'sta roba, ormai sai esattamente che cosa possono produrre questi soggetti. Come è stato scritto già da due anni su questi lidi. Ma la gente continua ad esaltarsi e a meravigliarsi.
> 
> ...



Basta vedere come è cambiato il linguaggio, un portatore sano oggi è asintomatico, prima invece era appunto "sano".


----------



## hakaishin (27 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Confermato da tutte le ricerche che omicron è un banale raffreddore, senza febbre e senza nemmeno perdite di gusto/olfatto, con semplice dose di vaccino.
> 
> Con questa roba ci si deve convivere, punto. Basta scemenze dei governi.


Noooo ci ammezzerahhhh tutti! Come puoi conviverci se fa 100000000000 miliardi di persone in terapia intensiva? Eh? Sciakallih
Multicit


----------



## hakaishin (27 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> tu che sei un noto fan dei ferragnez, avrai apprezzato il video in mascherina con l'annuncio globale "siamo positivi"


Essere positivi è di tendenzahhh no?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un anno fa ho regalato una allegoria che a molti amici utenti piacque parecchio.
> 
> Avete in mente i venditori ambulanti di ombrelli?
> Quelli che fanno scorta di questi preziosi oggetti e vengono al posto giusto, al momento giusto a proporceli.
> ...


La ricordo e mi colpì molto. Anche perché negli stessi giorni mi scappò una frase di cui poi mi pentii perché mi parve troppo pessimistica: quando chi è al potere ti toglie dei diritti, poi non te li restituisce più e devi lottare per riprenderli. @Ringhio8 la ricorda bene. A distanza di due anni mi sa che non ero stato così pessimista come credevo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> La ricordo e mi colpì molto. Anche perché negli stessi giorni mi scappò una frase di cui poi mi pentii perché mi parve troppo pessimistica: quando chi è al potere ti toglie dei diritti, poi non te li restituisce più e devi lottare per riprenderli. @Ringhio8 la ricorda bene. A distanza di due anni mi sa che non ero stato così pessimista come credevo.


E chi se la dimentica... purtroppo è sempre attuale


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> La ricordo e mi colpì molto. Anche perché negli stessi giorni mi scappò una frase di cui poi mi pentii perché mi parve troppo pessimistica: quando chi è al potere ti toglie dei diritti, poi non te li restituisce più e devi lottare per riprenderli. @Ringhio8 la ricorda bene. A distanza di due anni mi sa che non ero stato così pessimista come credevo.


Quella me la ricordo benissimo. Una gemma fu la tua.
Se penso a quella primavera mi viene il magone...
Davvero questo forum è stato un porto.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Dicembre 2021)

Qualcuno mi può fare chiarezza? dal 1 febbraio il green pass non durerà più 9 mesi ma 6. Si può fare la terza dose dopo 4 mesi dalla seconda.
Quindi io che ho fatto la seconda dose il 12 luglio potrei già fare la terza dose. Ma mettiamo che io voglia aspettare il più possibile per sfruttare la durata del green pass. Se la faccio intorno al 25 gennaio il green pass mi scade il 25 luglio. E poi? come faccio quando mi scadrà?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi può fare chiarezza? dal 1 febbraio il green pass non durerà più 9 mesi ma 6. Si può fare la terza dose dopo 4 mesi dalla seconda.
> Quindi io che ho fatto la seconda dose il 12 luglio potrei già fare la terza dose. Ma mettiamo che io voglia aspettare il più possibile per sfruttare la durata del green pass. Se la faccio intorno al 25 gennaio il green pass mi scade il 25 luglio.* E poi? come faccio quando mi scadrà?*



In che senso "poi" ?
Poi ci sarà la 4° dose,come già annunciato da Ricciardi.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi può fare chiarezza? dal 1 febbraio il green pass non durerà più 9 mesi ma 6. Si può fare la terza dose dopo 4 mesi dalla seconda.
> Quindi io che ho fatto la seconda dose il 12 luglio potrei già fare la terza dose. Ma mettiamo che io voglia aspettare il più possibile per sfruttare la durata del green pass. Se la faccio intorno al 25 gennaio il green pass mi scade il 25 luglio. E poi? come faccio quando mi scadrà?


mi sembra logico che dopo la terza, ci sia la 4,5,6 n-esima ogni 6 mesi


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quella me la ricordo benissimo. Una gemma fu la tua.
> Se penso a quella primavera mi viene il magone...
> Davvero questo forum è stato un porto.


Che dirti amico...riprendendo la tua metafora, "non può piovere per sempre". Anche questo avrà una fine, certo non "ne usciremo migliori" come qualcuno diceva.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Dicembre 2021)




----------



## mandraghe (27 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Che dirti amico...riprendendo la tua metafora, "non può piovere per sempre". Anche questo avrà una fine, certo non "ne usciremo migliori" come qualcuno diceva.



La gente che cantava dai balconi durante il primo loccdaun... che mi hai fatto ricordare!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La gente che cantava dai balconi durante il primo loccdaun... che mi hai fatto ricordare!


Ahahaha! Per me il peggio rimane comunque la favolosa app immuni e i suoi convinti fanboys. Un fallimento stra-annunciato con anni luce di anticipo, eppure anche lì c'erano i sostenitori, con il famigerato "esempio coreano" che era stato fatto con due casi in croce circoscritti a pochi focolai mentre da noi era esploso tutto all'ennesima potenza col virus che circolava liberamente da tre mesi almeno. Un'intelligenza e una sagacia senza pari


----------



## mandraghe (27 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ahahaha! Per me il peggio rimane comunque la favolosa app immuni e i suoi convinti fanboys. Un fallimento stra-annunciato con anni luce di anticipo, eppure anche lì c'erano i sostenitori, con il famigerato "esempio coreano" che era stato fatto con due casi in croce circoscritti a pochi focolai mentre da noi era esploso tutto all'ennesima potenza col virus che circolava liberamente da tre mesi almeno. Un'intelligenza e una sagacia senza pari



E i media con la bava alla bocca: hano stati i vechi ka non hano scaricatto l'app a difondere la malatia!

"Ma veramente ci sarebbe un problema di privacy"... No e vero! se tuti l'ha scarichiamo poi sapiamo chi ha vicino con la malatia, ci salviamo e ne 'sciamo fuori. Pensare a la praivasi e sbaliato, pensiamo a l'interesse publicoh!




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sostituisci app con la parola vaccino e più o meno cambia poco


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E i media con la bava alla bocca: hano stati i vechi ka non hano scaricatto l'app a difondere la malatia!
> 
> "Ma veramente ci sarebbe un problema di privacy"... No e vero! se tuti l'ha scarichiamo poi sapiamo chi ha vicino con la malatia, ci salviamo e ne 'sciamo fuori. Pensare a la praivasi e sbaliato, pensiamo a l'interesse publicoh!
> 
> ...


Ahahaha vero, anche lì mi ricordo si parlava di percentuali e "bisogna scaricarla in tanti se no non funziona!". Invece era l'esatto contrario, più si era e più andava in tilt con segnalazioni fasulle e gente che ci ha perso anche le giornate a farsi tamponi per nulla. Non oso immaginare se l'avessero scaricata in percentuali bulgare tipo quelle del vaccino, il sistema sanitario già pericolante sarebbe imploso.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Dicembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi sembra logico che dopo la terza, ci sia la 4,5,6 n-esima* ogni 6 mesi*



Questo è tutto da vedere.
A marzo dovrebbero arrivare i vaccini "aggiornati",quindi nuova seduta all'hub vaccinale,soprattutto per chi ha fatto la 3° dose in questo mese 

Poi metti che arrivi la variante MinchioN che buca anche quei vaccini,e allora si dovrà ripetere tutto il ciclo con la 5° vaccinazione,greenpass "ridotto" a 4-5 mesi e via con il nuovo valzer.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questo è tutto da vedere.
> A marzo dovrebbero arrivare i vaccini "aggiornati",quindi nuova seduta all'hub vaccinale,soprattutto per chi ha fatto la 3° dose in questo mese
> 
> Poi metti che arrivi la variante MinchioN che buca anche quei vaccini,e allora si dovrà ripetere tutto il ciclo con la 5° vaccinazione,greenpass "ridotto" a 4-5 mesi e via con il nuovo valzer.



Comunque da gennaio dovrebbero arrivare i primi farmaci anti-covid. Inizialmente saranno distribuiti negli ospedali e più in là si spera che possano essere acquistati dietro ricetta medica. A quanto ho letto l'Italia ne ha prenotato una discreta quantità.

Speriamo che questo fatto sia il principio della fine. Ovviamente tutti i media in cui ho letto la notizia hanno tenuto a sottolineare che i vaccini restano la soluzione migliore. In effetti prendere una pastiglia per una settimana è meno utile di un vaccino che se va bene dura 3 mesi, passati i quali ritorni a zero.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> La ricordo e mi colpì molto. Anche perché negli stessi giorni mi scappò una frase di cui poi mi pentii perché mi parve troppo pessimistica: quando chi è al potere ti toglie dei diritti, poi non te li restituisce più e devi lottare per riprenderli. @Ringhio8 la ricorda bene. A distanza di due anni mi sa che non ero stato così pessimista come credevo.


Sia tu che l’amico @diavoloINme siete sempre sul pezzo. Mi viene in testa il detto “nemo propheta in patria “


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sia tu che l’amico @diavoloINme siete sempre sul pezzo. Mi viene in testa il detto “nemo propheta in patria “


Sarà per l'avatar con Cruijff...appunto il "profeta del gol"


----------



## hakaishin (27 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ahahaha! Per me il peggio rimane comunque la favolosa app immuni e i suoi convinti fanboys. Un fallimento stra-annunciato con anni luce di anticipo, eppure anche lì c'erano i sostenitori, con il famigerato "esempio coreano" che era stato fatto con due casi in croce circoscritti a pochi focolai mentre da noi era esploso tutto all'ennesima potenza col virus che circolava liberamente da tre mesi almeno. Un'intelligenza e una sagacia senza pari


Ora ovviamente nessuno parla di immuni e i fanboyz fanno finta di nulla 
Potremmo scrivere un libro con certe boiate


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sia tu che l’amico @diavoloINme siete sempre sul pezzo. Mi viene in testa il detto “nemo propheta in patria “


Tu sei di parte Edo.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sarà per l'avatar con Cruijff...appunto il "profeta del gol"


Qui ho trovato grandi persone come te e il fratello @diavoloINme . Al di là del tifo. Tanta gente che merita


----------



## hakaishin (27 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu sei di parte Edo.


Dalla vostra. Non ne sbagli una Peppe, per quanto mi riguarda. Alcuni tuoi post sono pietre miliari sull’argomento. Siamo ridotti male eh


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Dicembre 2021)

I contagi mi paiono ormai ampiamente fuori controllo.

Richiuderanno a breve.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Un giorno faremo un topic con un campionario di tutte le vaccate dette e fatte.
> 
> Figliuolo purtroppo non credo scherzasse. Ha pure rispolverato il mantra "vaccineremo tutti quelli che lo vorranno", mentre si è ormai da tempo arrivati alla costrizione de facto


"Figliolo" c'ha proprio la faccia da fesso tra l'altro, si capisce proprio che non è una cima (ad essere buoni). Trovo grottesco poi vedere tutte quelle medagliette appuntate sulla divisa. Che minchia di guerre ha fatto "figliolo"? Abbiamo per caso vinto qualche conflitto negli ultimi anni? Sa almeno com'è fatto un campo di battaglia reale?

Ve lo immaginate andare in una guerra vera col generale "figliolo" al comando? Almeno in antichità i generali andavano a fare le guerre, adesso sono tutti pieni di spillette senza aver fatto un conflitto reale che sia uno


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> "Figliolo" c'ha proprio la faccia da fesso tra l'altro, si capisce proprio che non è una cima (ad essere buoni). Trovo grottesco poi vedere tutte quelle medagliette appuntate sulla divisa. Che minchia di guerre ha fatto "figliolo"? Abbiamo per caso vinto qualche conflitto negli ultimi anni? Sa almeno com'è fatto un campo di battaglia reale?
> 
> Ve lo immaginate andare in una guerra vera col generale "figliolo" al comando? Almeno in antichità i generali andavano a fare le guerre, adesso sono tutti pieni di spillette senza aver fatto un conflitto reale che sia uno



Avevo le tue stesse sensazioni, ma Figliuolo ha guidato missioni in Kosovo, Medio oriente (mi pare Afganistan,non ricordo) e ha 2 o 3 lauree

L' apparenza inganna


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (27 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> "Figliolo" c'ha proprio la faccia da fesso tra l'altro, si capisce proprio che non è una cima (ad essere buoni). Trovo grottesco poi vedere tutte quelle medagliette appuntate sulla divisa. Che minchia di guerre ha fatto "figliolo"? Abbiamo per caso vinto qualche conflitto negli ultimi anni? Sa almeno com'è fatto un campo di battaglia reale?
> 
> Ve lo immaginate andare in una guerra vera col generale "figliolo" al comando? Almeno in antichità i generali andavano a fare le guerre, adesso sono tutti pieni di spillette senza aver fatto un conflitto reale che sia uno



Beh, ma Speranza, il trio Vax Pistols &co da sempre parlano di battaglia, guerra, campagna d'inverno.... quando finira` la pandemia daranno a tutti una spilletta da indossare con orgoglio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avevo le tue stesse sensazioni, ma Figliulo ha guidato missioni in Kosovo, Medio oriente (mi pare Afganistan,non ricordo) e ha 2 o 3 lauree
> 
> L' apparenza inganna




L'azzolina ha due lauree se per questo, non vuol dire niente. Sono proprio curioso di vedere poi il percorso universitario reale di figliolo, sicuro come la morte avrà avuto esami stile Suarez per la cittadinanza per intenderci. Pure Chiellini c'ha la laurea!

Non mi pare che l'Italia poi abbia mai affrontato un conflitto in quelle zone, ma sia sempre andata a supporto degli alleati e si sia limitata a reggere il moccolo di chi comanda sul serio.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'azzolina ha due lauree se per questo, non vuol dire niente. Sono proprio curioso di vedere poi il percorso universitario reale di figliolo, sicuro come la morte avrà avuto esami stile Suarez per la cittadinanza per intenderci. Pure Chiellini c'ha la laurea!
> 
> Non mi pare che l'Italia poi abbia mai affrontato un conflitto in quelle zone, ma sia sempre andata a supporto degli alleati e si sia limitata a reggere il moccolo di chi comanda sul serio.



Boohh non so i dettagli.

So che tempo fa avevo la curiosità e ho guardato


----------



## danjr (27 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'azzolina ha due lauree se per questo, non vuol dire niente. Sono proprio curioso di vedere poi il percorso universitario reale di figliolo, sicuro come la morte avrà avuto esami stile Suarez per la cittadinanza per intenderci. Pure Chiellini c'ha la laurea!
> 
> Non mi pare che l'Italia poi abbia mai affrontato un conflitto in quelle zone, ma sia sempre andata a supporto degli alleati e si sia limitata a reggere il moccolo di chi comanda sul serio.


Si però tieni presente che la missione in Kosovo era a guida italiana, ma quindi tanto fesso non deve essere se guidava una missione internazionale


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Comunque da gennaio dovrebbero arrivare i primi farmaci anti-covid. Inizialmente saranno distribuiti negli ospedali e più in là si spera che possano essere acquistati dietro ricetta medica. A quanto ho letto l'Italia ne ha prenotato una discreta quantità.
> 
> Speriamo che questo fatto sia il principio della fine. Ovviamente tutti i media in cui ho letto la notizia hanno tenuto a sottolineare che i vaccini restano la soluzione migliore. In effetti prendere una pastiglia per una settimana è meno utile di un vaccino che se va bene dura 3 mesi, passati i quali ritorni a zero.



Non ci sperare troppo.
Queste pillole dovrebbero aiutare,ma dalla comunità scientifica (italiana) quasi non sono neanche prese in considerazione.

E anche il fatto che più in la possano essere acquistate tramite ricetta medica.....in italia ? un grosso "mah".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si però tieni presente che la missione in Kosovo era a guida italiana, ma quindi tanto fesso non deve essere se guidava una missione internazionale




E' pieno di gente incapace che sta al comando anche di enti sovranazionali, la commissione europea stessa ne è l'esempio. Non significa molto guidare qualcosa. Pensa solo agli americani e ai vari disastri che hanno scatenato con i vari conflitti a cui hanno preso parte, eppure nessuno si sogna di mettere in discussione la loro leadership e il loro dettar legge sul piano internazionale. Hanno dimostrato più e più volte di essere dei fessi, eppure se c'è da comandare, comandano loro. 

Se poi ricordo bene la roba in Kosovo è quella dove numerosi soldati italiani si son beccati la leucemia per l'uranio impoverito. Bell'esempio del generale che manda al macello i suoi soldati, pur non facendo la guerra.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si però tieni presente che la missione in Kosovo era a guida italiana, ma quindi tanto fesso non deve essere se guidava una missione internazionale



Probabilmente non è un fesso. Ma questo non significa niente.

Montagnier non solo è laureato, è un premio Nobel. Ma è stato etichettato come "pazzo" e "mentecatto".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Dicembre 2021)

Sono andato a controllare, 7 mila e passa soldati italiani si sono beccati un tumore in kosovo, se davvero la missione l'ha guidata figliolo siamo proprio in buone mani per la campagna vaccinale


----------



## hakaishin (27 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' pieno di gente incapace che sta al comando anche di enti sovranazionali, la commissione europea stessa ne è l'esempio. Non significa molto guidare qualcosa. Pensa solo agli americani e ai vari disastri che hanno scatenato con i vari conflitti a cui hanno preso parte, eppure nessuno si sogna di mettere in discussione la loro leadership e il loro dettar legge sul piano internazionale. Hanno dimostrato più e più volte di essere dei fessi, eppure se c'è da comandare, comandano loro.
> 
> Se poi ricordo bene la roba in Kosovo è quella dove numerosi soldati italiani si son beccati la leucemia per l'uranio impoverito. Bell'esempio del generale che manda al macello i suoi soldati, pur non facendo la guerra.


Basti pensare a cadorna e diaz


----------



## hakaishin (27 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente non è un fesso. Ma questo non significa niente.
> 
> Montagnier non solo è laureato, è un premio Nobel. Ma è stato etichettato come "pazzo" e "mentecatto".


Anche le vorostarz hanno un saccoh di laurehh 
Infatti si vede quanto contano ste cose


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente non è un fesso. Ma questo non significa niente.
> 
> Montagnier non solo è laureato, è un premio Nobel. Ma è stato etichettato come "pazzo" e "mentecatto".


Che due palle xo Co sto montagnier oh.. Improvvisamente pare sia diventato Einstein.. Si ha vinto un nobel, se non ho capito male per i suoi studi degli anni 80 sull'hiv, ma ha 89 anni e l'impressione che sia un po' suonato c'è.. Voglio dire la sua pagina wiki riporta alcune posizioni pseudo scientifiche alquanto bizzarre, quindi boh.. Anche il nostro Silvio era un leone un tempo, oggi pare un rimbecillito invece.. Il tempo presenta a tutti il conto..


----------



## gabri65 (27 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che due palle xo Co sto montagnier oh.. Improvvisamente pare sia diventato Einstein.. Si ha vinto un nobel, se non ho capito male per i suoi studi degli anni 80 sull'hiv, ma ha 89 anni e l'impressione che sia un po' suonato c'è.. Voglio dire la sua pagina wiki riporta alcune posizioni pseudo scientifiche alquanto bizzarre, quindi boh.. Anche il nostro Silvio era un leone un tempo, oggi pare un rimbecillito invece.. Il tempo presenta a tutti il conto..



Beh, scusami tanto allora, non credevo di sollevare tanto fastidio. E che cavolo.

E poi era una constatazione, mica ho offeso nessuno. Il problema è stato sollevato sul forum tempo fa, eh, da altre persone.

Per quanto riguarda il rimbecillimento, non mi sembra che cantare le canzoncine di Natale sia proprio da QI stellare.

Forse si rimbecillisce anche a 50 anni. O forse è un rimbecillimento con secondo scopo, chi lo sa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che due palle xo Co sto montagnier oh.. Improvvisamente pare sia diventato Einstein.. Si ha vinto un nobel, se non ho capito male per i suoi studi degli anni 80 sull'hiv, ma ha 89 anni e l'impressione che sia un po' suonato c'è.. Voglio dire la sua pagina wiki riporta alcune posizioni pseudo scientifiche alquanto bizzarre, quindi boh.. Anche il nostro Silvio era un leone un tempo, oggi pare un rimbecillito invece.. Il tempo presenta a tutti il conto..



Wikipedia non è che sia molto affidabile comunque eh. Ricordo un bellissimo libro che parlava dei problemi dell'informazione via web e c'era un intero capitolo dedicato a wikipedia che faceva rabbrividire. Il libro si chiama " le menzogne del web: Internet e il lato sbagliato dell’informazione" di Charles Seife

Tempo addietro avevo sentito le storie sulla papaya e il cancro per dire e da un premio nobel una cagata del genere mi sembrava assurda e infatti approfondendo si scopre che non ha mai detto che mangiando papaya si guarisce dai tumori. I dettagli non li ricordo più, ma in sostanza si parlava del principio attivo della papaya che potrebbe aiutare tipo nella prevenzione o altro. Cosa molto diversa dal dire che mangi papaya e guarisci dal tumore come falsamente dicono i giornalisti. Gli stessi giornalisti poi che fanno mille rubriche sui pomodori o l'aglio antitumorale, roba che sembra che se ti spari 20 spicchi d'aglio guarisci istantaneamente da tutti i tumori e che se mangi una mela al giorno sconfiggi la Sla

Questa vicenda tra l'altro mi ha ricordato varie citazioni finte del web su Einstein a cui viene attribuito di tutto, ricordo vaccate sull'amore e la famosissima roba dell'estinzione della razza umana con la sparizione delle api, ovviamente roba che non c'entra una sega con Einstein e anche se spariscono le api no, non ci estinguiamo. Sta cosa però ormai ha assunto proporzioni fuori da ogni logica, la trovo spammata abbastanza spesso e presa come dogma totale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, scusami tanto allora, non credevo di sollevare tanto fastidio. E che cavolo.
> 
> E poi era una constatazione, mica ho offeso nessuno. Il problema è stato sollevato sul forum tempo fa, eh, da altre persone.
> 
> ...


Si ma non era rivolto a te, era una considerazione generale perché ormai viene citato milioni di volte manco fosse la massima autorità in materia, mentre è uno che tra le altre cose promuove l'omeopatia e sosteneva di curare il parkinson con la papaya (fonte wiki, ma non è rimossa quindi temo siano cose vere)


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Wikipedia non è che sia molto affidabile comunque eh. Ricordo un bellissimo libro che parlava dei problemi dell'informazione via web e c'era un intero capitolo dedicato a wikipedia che faceva rabbrividire. Il libro si chiama " le menzogne del web: Internet e il lato sbagliato dell’informazione" di Charles Seife
> 
> Tempo addietro avevo sentito le storie sulla papaya e il cancro per dire e da un premio nobel una cagata del genere mi sembrava assurda e infatti approfondendo si scopre che non ha mai detto che mangiando papaya si guarisce dai tumori. I dettagli non li ricordo più, ma in sostanza si parlava del principio attivo della papaya che potrebbe aiutare tipo nella prevenzione o altro. Cosa molto diversa dal dire che mangi papaya e guarisci dal tumore come falsamente dicono i giornalisti. Gli stessi giornalisti poi che fanno mille rubriche sui pomodori o l'aglio antitumorale, roba che sembra che se ti spari 20 spicchi d'aglio guarisci istantaneamente da tutti i tumori e che se mangi una mela al giorno sconfiggi la Sla
> 
> Questa vicenda tra l'altro mi ha ricordato varie citazioni finte del web su Einstein a cui viene attribuito di tutto, ricordo vaccate sull'amore e la famosissima roba dell'estinzione della razza umana con la sparizione delle api, ovviamente roba che non c'entra una sega con Einstein e anche se spariscono le api no, non ci estinguiamo. Sta cosa però ormai ha assunto proporzioni fuori da ogni logica, la trovo spammata abbastanza spesso e presa come dogma totale.


Si si x carità non voglio entrare nel discorso, sarà un genio, non ne ho idea.. Ma mi pare venga citato fin troppo, chissà forse perché è l'unico nome autorevole che si è espresso contro i vaccini (tra l'altro sempre secondo wiki pare sia una sua posizione da anni, ben prima del covid).. Fine OT


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si si x carità non voglio entrare nel discorso, sarà un genio, non ne ho idea.. Ma mi pare venga citato fin troppo, chissà forse perché è l'unico nome autorevole che si è espresso contro i vaccini (tra l'altro sempre secondo wiki pare sia una sua posizione da anni, ben prima del covid).. Fine OT



Neanche io ho idea se sia un genio o meno e che sia citato fin troppo è pure vero, e magari è realmente *************, solo che trovo fastidioso che venga rimbrottato di tutto e di più, quando poi appena si va un attimo a fondo si scopre che le posizioni su cui viene attaccato sono pretestuali. Non mi sono informato su altre cose a riguardo, ma la vicenda della papaya era spammata ovunque e mi pareva davvero strano che un nobel dicesse certe cose e quando ho avuto il tempo di approfondire ho scoperto che era appunto una mistificazione e fatta palesemente in malafede. Da li quindi l'dea che pure il resto sia in malafede mi pare sensato, poi magari così non è.

La mia non è una difesa di Montagneir in quanto tale, ma più che altro del modo in cui si cerca sempre di screditare chi ha posizioni diverse senza mai affrontare un dibattito un attimo più serio e non di parte.

Come ti ho scritto prima, wikipedia sebbene possa sembrare utile e io stesso la uso spesso, è una roba imbarazzante. Ricordo ancora il mio professore della tesi ormai secoli or sono, che la prima cosa che mi disse fu di non usare wikipedia assolutamente per la tesi e di non citarla mai, cosa che mi sembrava esagerata al tempo, ma non lo era per niente. Ti invito a leggere il libro che ho citato prima sull'informazione odierna, è veramente molto interessante.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma non era rivolto a te, era una considerazione generale perché ormai viene citato milioni di volte manco fosse la massima autorità in materia, mentre è uno che tra le altre cose promuove l'omeopatia e sosteneva di curare il parkinson con la papaya (fonte wiki, ma non è rimossa quindi temo siano cose vere)



Ok, ma comunque guarda, io mica sono un suo fan. Soltanto che è stato denigrato, laddove certa gente vomitevole viene reputata solo perché fa comodo e getta benzina sul fuoco della pandemia. E lui invece ha criticato, guarda che strano.

Perciò quando entra in ballo il titolo di studio, in modo strumentale e per dimostrare la bontà delle affermazioni di quegli altri, io la storiella la tiro fuori come controesempio.

Per quanto riguarda Montaigner, quello che ha detto è stato un po' distorto, come ha osservato anche l'altro amico. Non mi sembra ci sia niente di male a dire che alcune sostanze (probabilmente vitamine o principi attivi) possono far bene e magari concorrono a lenire certe problematiche. D'altra parte la gente prende gli integratori e mangia frutta e verdura perché è risaputo che fanno bene, senza consultare nessun luminare.

Poi che adesso sia un po' rimbecillito è possibile, eh.


----------



## Maurizio91 (28 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che due palle xo Co sto montagnier oh.. Improvvisamente pare sia diventato Einstein.. Si ha vinto un nobel, se non ho capito male per i suoi studi degli anni 80 sull'hiv, ma ha 89 anni e l'impressione che sia un po' suonato c'è.. Voglio dire la sua pagina wiki riporta alcune posizioni pseudo scientifiche alquanto bizzarre, quindi boh.. Anche il nostro Silvio era un leone un tempo, oggi pare un rimbecillito invece.. Il tempo presenta a tutti il conto..


Questo succede perché nell'immaginario di massa i premi Nobel sono degli esseri superiori, a metà strada tra l'essere umano e la divinità. Quindi Loro non sbagliano mai, e ciò che affermano è il Verbo.
E' un peccato perché ormai di bufale dette da vincitori di questo premio se ne parla da tanto tempo, per dirne un paio: 
Mullis (premio Nobel per il contributo dato alla PCR) parlò di incontri con alieni-procioni luminosi e rifiutò il nesso hiv-aids; 
Linus Pauling (doppio Nobel) per le sue teorie sulla cura di malattie grazie a mega dosi di vitamine; 
un altro negò i cambiamenti climatici; 
e Montagnier (medicina) con le bufale sull'acqua, l'omeopatia e la cura dell'autismo, sulla papaya come alimento magico in grado di guarire gravi patologie ed ovviamente le dannate bufale sui vaccini a mRNA in grado di alterare il genoma umano, quest'ultime ampiamente smentite da numerosi suoi colleghi (anche altri premi Nobel). 

Ovviamente però il bias di conferma (Snyder e Swann) è sempre lì, e mai se ne andrà, essendo un tratto dell'essere umano: una persona "seleziona" con cura i premi nobel che gli fanno comodo per rafforzare la sua convinzione (e.g. Montagnier), e/o ne prende altri per smentire l'idea opposta (si si vax, si si vax).

Con questo buttiamo a mare la scienza tutta? Direi di no; banalmente: ho appena inviato un messaggio con un "computer" tramite "internet"; se alziamo la testa vediamo autobus con le ali volare; sopravviviamo a malattie grazie a sofisticate medicine e senza le quali saremmo morti al 10000%.


----------



## Walker (28 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Wikipedia non è che sia molto affidabile comunque eh. Ricordo un bellissimo libro che parlava dei problemi dell'informazione via web e c'era un intero capitolo dedicato a wikipedia che faceva rabbrividire. Il libro si chiama " le menzogne del web: Internet e il lato sbagliato dell’informazione" di Charles Seife
> 
> Tempo addietro avevo sentito le storie sulla papaya e il cancro per dire e da un premio nobel una cagata del genere mi sembrava assurda e infatti approfondendo si scopre che non ha mai detto che mangiando papaya si guarisce dai tumori. I dettagli non li ricordo più, ma in sostanza si parlava del principio attivo della papaya che potrebbe aiutare tipo nella prevenzione o altro. Cosa molto diversa dal dire che mangi papaya e guarisci dal tumore come falsamente dicono i giornalisti. Gli stessi giornalisti poi che fanno mille rubriche sui pomodori o l'aglio antitumorale, roba che sembra che se ti spari 20 spicchi d'aglio guarisci istantaneamente da tutti i tumori e che se mangi una mela al giorno sconfiggi la Sla
> 
> Questa vicenda tra l'altro mi ha ricordato varie citazioni finte del web su Einstein a cui viene attribuito di tutto, ricordo vaccate sull'amore e la famosissima roba dell'estinzione della razza umana con la sparizione delle api, ovviamente roba che non c'entra una sega con Einstein e anche se spariscono le api no, non ci estinguiamo. Sta cosa però ormai ha assunto proporzioni fuori da ogni logica, la trovo spammata abbastanza spesso e presa come dogma totale.


Esattamente per le stesse ragioni che hai ampiamente e giustamente riportato qui, tanta gente si è obnubilata la mente sul web con le miriadi di fake news sul Covid e sui vaccini.
E non cose dette da premi Nobel o simili, ma da ex generali in pensione o economisti, che come formazione scientifica sono inferiori a Wanna Marchi.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Dicembre 2021)

Per favore rispettiamo le opinioni di tutti.

Da noi comunque 16k contagiati ieri e tasso di positività del 12%.. con 600 ricoverati. Ora tutti pronti a chidere nuove restrizioni.


Ma... i dati delle TI mostrano calo
Ma.. oggi gli ospedali sono usciti con un comunicato che dicevano che i numeri dei positivi ricoverati sono sopravalutati. Infatti un buon 30/40% sono ricoverati per altre cose tipo braccio o gamba rotta che non hanno nulla col covid. Ma essendo risultati positivi, vengono calcolati come ricoverati covid.


----------



## Andris (28 Dicembre 2021)

in USA e in Italia tanti chiedono la riduzione della quarantena
Fauci lo consiglia per tutti, mentre ovviamente gli esaltati italioti al governo lo farebbero solo per i vaccinati plus

motivo ?
troppe persone in quarantena e ci sono problemi nei posti di lavoro.
motivazioni sempre in linea con la scienza...


----------



## hakaishin (28 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per favore rispettiamo le opinioni di tutti.
> 
> Da noi comunque 16k contagiati ieri e tasso di positività del 12%.. con 600 ricoverati. Ora tutti pronti a chidere nuove restrizioni.
> 
> ...


Nooo dai. Come può essere? In Italia i dati sono tutti veri e trasparenti. Qua non siamo mica in Romania no?
Beeem altra batosta sulla faccia per molti…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Dicembre 2021)

Scusate,ma il famosissimo libro di quel pagliaccio di Speranza (che ahimè,lo ritroviamo ancora come ministro della sanità),è già uscito oppure è stato ritirato per la 4° volta ?
Ricordo come in pompa magna lo sponsorizzava in diretta tv...  

Chissà se ha avuto il tempo per modificare alcune pagine..


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Nooo dai. Come può essere? In Italia i dati sono tutti veri e trasparenti. Qua non siamo mica in Romania no?
> Beeem altra batosta sulla faccia per molti…


Edo ....... #iorestoacasa perchè #andràtuttobene .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Esattamente per le stesse ragioni che hai ampiamente e giustamente riportato qui, tanta gente si è obnubilata la mente sul web con le miriadi di fake news sul Covid e sui vaccini.
> E non cose dette da premi Nobel o simili, ma da ex generali in pensione o economisti, che come formazione scientifica sono inferiori a Wanna Marchi.


Quello che dici è vero, ma per obnubilarsi la mente basta seguire anche solo le informazioni ufficiali, non c'è bisogno certo del web. Nel libro che ho citato si parla molto del giornalismo e del modo di fare informazione odierno col web. Prendi ad esempio questo trafilo sotto spoiler


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Tu sei una persona normale senza internet, ti leggi qualche giornale per informarti, poi ti ricordi pure dell'abbraccia il cinese, le mascherine non servono e la miriade di tante incongruenze a distanza di poco continuamente vomitate.

Cosa può pensare una persona con un minimo di spirito critico?

Ripeto niente internet, ti informi solo tramite giornali classici, qualche trasmissione di approfondimento con i professionisti del settore citati qui sopra.

Si può fare una colpa poi se si smette di dare credito a certe cose? Il cittadino normale cosa deve fare più che leggere il giornale e seguire trasmissioni di approfondimento e le indicazioni delle autorità del governo?

E' colpa sua se questi si smentiscono da soli ogni 30 secondi? Che fiducia può avere? Alla fine nonna peppina che spara qualche ragionamento su youtube non è poi tanto meno affidabile del giornalista medio.

Il problema non è il ritardato che crede alla terra piatta, ma come l'informazione ufficiale non sia per niente affidabile e abbia perso totalmente credibilità. I vari professionisti pur di apparire e far soldi poi lasciano da parte ogni deontologia professionale. Se domani le stesse testate e le stesse persone mi vengono a smentire un fatto totalmente falso o a parlarmi di un problema reale, come può il cittadino comune dargli credibilità? Potranno dire anche il vero, ma ormai non ci crede più nessuno, è la storiella del "al lupo" "al lupo". Come può fidarsi di un Mentana per dire, che manda spezzoni di serie tv spacciate per video in diretta di un evento? Chi ha un minimo di memoria e spirito critico non potrà più dare credito a certa gente.

L'argomento tra l'altro è molto più complesso e profondo di così, queste sono solo le cose più semplici e immediate di cui si può discutere.

C'è un problema enorme di fiducia, è come se domani un ladro che ti ha rapinato 20 volte ti chiede di fare un investimento oneroso e di fidarsi di quello che dice, ti parla dei mille mila studi fatti e che l'investimento è sicuro e farai un botto di soldi. Ti fidi e l'investimento lo fai?


----------



## JoKeR (28 Dicembre 2021)

Per prenderla a ridere (ci sarebbe poco da ridere, oggi ho visto un mio conoscente che mi ha raccontato di essere stato intubato a marzo 2021 per 5 giorni, a 57 anni), vi invito a leggere l'intervento della ASL di Napoli, che ha detto che la partita Juventus-Napoli è a rischio!!!

Come detto tante volte, meritiamo l'estinzione.


----------



## Walker (28 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quello che dici è vero, ma per obnubilarsi la mente basta seguire anche solo le informazioni ufficiali, non c'è bisogno certo del web. Nel libro che ho citato si parla molto del giornalismo e del modo di fare informazione odierno col web. Prendi ad esempio questo trafilo sotto spoiler
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Sono d'accordo, certamente.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Edo ....... #iorestoacasa perchè #andràtuttobene .


Sotto le coperte mi raccomando. Ci penserà la Shcihenzah1!1!


----------



## Andris (28 Dicembre 2021)

state leggendo i gridi disperati per non mandare in DAD la scuola a gennaio ?

dopo il ministro dell'istruzione, per ultimo il bomba toscano:

"Così si rischia tutta la scuola in DAD da gennaio.

Rivedere la quarantena, vaccini a tre mesi e hub vaccinali a lavoro di notte

green pass solo a vaccinati e obbligo vaccino ai lavoratori"


come Sarajevo, sotto le bombe e tra le macerie si va a scuola in presenza.
avanti così, distruggere tutto ma garantire la presenza a scuola

perchè non fare un referendum tra gli studenti ?
forse temono l'esito...più che garantire la scuola sembra garantire le mamme e le nonne.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> state leggendo i gridi disperati per non mandare in DAD la scuola a gennaio ?
> 
> per ultimo il bomba toscano:
> 
> ...



Sì, ma in itaglia comandano quelli che si dovevano ritirare dalla politica 6 anni fa. Delfini di delinquenti in carcere.

Ma va tutto bene, stanno lavorando per noi a cavallo degli unicorni. Quando ne usciremo, partiranno gli applausi e i gombloddisdih dovranno suicidarsi dalla vergogna.


----------



## Andris (28 Dicembre 2021)

si ritocca il record con 78.313 contagi giornalieri

sfondato anche il milione di tamponi !

dai che per Capodanno c'è il cen(t)one


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Dicembre 2021)

Quel pezzo d'asino di brunetta ha detto che è al lavoro per estendere il supermegagreencazz anche ai lavoratori autonomi con p.iva.

E' arrivata l'ora di fare la valigia e non dare più un cent a questo stato del greencazz


----------



## __king george__ (28 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quel pezzo d'asino di brunetta ha detto che è al lavoro per estendere il supermegagreencazz anche ai lavoratori autonomi con p.iva.
> 
> E' arrivata l'ora di fare la valigia e non dare più un cent a questo stato del greencazz


questa è un'affermazione saggia

invece di stare sempre a lamentarsi e a parlare male dell'Italia e degli Italiani fare la valigia,tirare fuori le palle, se uno le ha oltre che la lingua e emigrare in una delle tante nazioni migliori della nostra (per chi lo ritiene quantomeno)

non sono ironico ..dico davvero

(non ce l'ho con te eh..che anzi mi sembri uno di quelli con i quali si riesce a parlare..ho solo preso spunto dal tuo post)


----------



## gabri65 (28 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> questa è un'affermazione saggia
> 
> invece di stare sempre a lamentarsi e a parlare male dell'Italia e degli Italiani fare la valigia,tirare fuori le palle, se uno le ha oltre che la lingua e emigrare in una delle tante nazioni migliori della nostra (per chi lo ritiene quantomeno)
> 
> ...



Perdonami. Spero che stai scherzando.

Non ho capito perché devo essere io a tirare fuori le cosidette quando magari mi sono comportato bene e pago le tasse da una vita.

Se ne andassero loro, sonoramente a calci in kulo, e gli va di lusso perché ci vorrebbe il lanciafiamme.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> questa è un'affermazione saggia
> 
> invece di stare sempre a lamentarsi e a parlare male dell'Italia e degli Italiani fare la valigia,tirare fuori le palle, se uno le ha oltre che la lingua e emigrare in una delle tante nazioni migliori della nostra (per chi lo ritiene quantomeno)
> 
> ...



Ma io l'ho sempre detto,infatti già da mesi guardavo altrove,soprattutto una nazione in cui le p.iva non erano viste come una preda da vessare,azzannare a dissanguare.

Io non credo passi anche questa ulteriore fesseria di questo nano da giardino per costringere anche le p.iva che lavorano NON a contatto con il pubblico.
Ma non si sa mai,quindi la valigia è meglio prepararsela in anticipo.

Anzi,mi auguro che tutti i possessori di p.iva (quelli che per un motivo o un altro non sono vaccinati) facciano una scelta simile.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perdonami. Spero che stai scherzando.
> 
> Non ho capito perché devo essere io a tirare fuori le cosidette quando magari mi sono comportato bene e pago le tasse da una vita.
> 
> Se ne andassero loro, sonoramente a calci in kulo, e gli va di lusso perché ci vorrebbe il lanciafiamme.



Fidati Gabri,meglio che in Italia rimangano tutti quelli che si inchinano al mini-stro brunetta.
Tutti quelli ormai assuefatti da tutte queste misure,quelli che "una norma in più,cosa vuoi che cambia? Una in più,una in meno.."
E' giusto così.

Del resto,come si diceva ? Ogni nazione ha il governo che si merita.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Dicembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> si ritocca il record con 78.313 contagi giornalieri
> 
> sfondato anche il milione di tamponi !
> 
> dai che per Capodanno c'è il cen(t)one


Daiii un nuovo longdaun siii
Facciamoh kalareh i kontaggih insiemeh1!1!

state a casa


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se io leggo un tipo su internet che dice che non siamo stati sulla Luna, la vita non mi cambia.
> 
> Se sento un politico dire che domani devo avere il Green Pass per andare al cinema, teatro, ristorante e soprattutto al lavoro, perché se ho la tessera ho la sicurezza di non essere contagioso, quando non è così, la vita mi cambia eccome.
> 
> Quindi del tipo su internet me ne fotto, del politico no.


il senso del mio commento era proprio quello. pensavo fosse chiaro ...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque è da tanto che non si sente parlare di determinate reazioni avverse...







Facciamoci 2 risate su,che il lockdown di gennaio è alle porte


----------

